# mini truckin build off



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

theres alot of guys on here in the mini truckin build so i figured we could all post progress in here so we can keep up with layitlow builders a little easier...ill start heres what im doin a crew cab hilux with a standard cab short bed








good luck to all :biggrin:


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Thought there was already a topic?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

theres a mini truck thread but not for the mag buildoff... unless i dunno about it lol


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 8 2010, 12:38 PM~16548708
> *theres a mini truck thread but not for the mag buildoff... unless i dunno about it lol
> *



My bad I missunderstood. Didn't realize it was for the mag. buildoff.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

hay good idea to start this trend kykustoms. i was just thinking the same thing and then i saw your trend that ya started. so here is what im building for the minitruckinmag contest. it's a S-10 that i will be making into a x-cab. and here is how it looks today. just got the box open, and well here goes.
this truck is repp'n for my club DYNASTY M.C.C. & DRAG-LO KUSTOMS.
this is the rendering i drew up to show what the truck might look like when i get done.










and this is how the truck looks outa the box.











GOOD LUCK TO ALL THAT ENTER THE CONTEST. lets have some fun.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

cool rendering cant wait to see the cabs cut up lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Was wonderin when the thread was gonna b up lol. Il have pics soon, fighting serious warping problems on the cab :uh: :uh: :angry: :angry: :banghead:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Good luck to you guys. I fucked around and missed out on this one. Oh well maybe they will have another one and Ill try and jump on it.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well with all the snow on the ground i had all day in the house with my build, i got the cabs cut and put together for the x-cab. hope to beable to put some mud onit tonight. and i am also working on some way to lay some primer once it's time, cause it's so cold i can't just go out side and spray primer. lol. but it's an x-cab now.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Ill post pics of mine later when I get home


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 8 2010, 03:29 PM~16551067
> *Good luck to you guys. I fucked around and missed out on this one. Oh well maybe they will have another one and Ill try and jump on it.
> *


u can still join today but not after today...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 8 2010, 03:22 PM~16551020
> *Was wonderin when the thread was gonna b up lol. Il have pics soon, fighting serious warping problems on the cab  :uh:  :uh:  :angry:  :angry:  :banghead:
> *


i got the same prob it lays only 3 rocker corners at a time just another thing to add to the list lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 8 2010, 03:31 PM~16551094
> *well with all the snow on the ground i had all day in the house with my build, i got the cabs cut and put together for the x-cab. hope to beable to put some mud onit tonight. and i am also working on some way to lay some primer once it's time, cause it's so cold i can't just go out side and spray primer. lol. but it's an x-cab now.
> 
> 
> ...


looka good sofar are you gonna do an older model with no rear doors or a newer model?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 8 2010, 05:31 PM~16551094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like someone gonna have fun ! :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

who all can enter ????

i was wandering about gettin in on this


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 8 2010, 06:00 PM~16551839
> *looka good sofar are you gonna do an older model with no rear doors or a newer model?
> *


my x-cab is not going to be open. it's a 94--but i'm calling it a 96 since my real one is a 96 lol


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 8 2010, 06:24 PM~16552070
> *who all can enter ????
> 
> i was wandering about gettin in on this
> *


you will have to go to MINITRUCKINWEB.COM to enter into this contest. but today is the last day to get into the contest.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

This is my entry for the minitruckin build :biggrin:










The Pieces










well Ive shown you all now its off to the lab. Im already late starting it as the t.v says :wow: :sprint:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

well after about 12 hours of building heres my first update








































no its not something i molded in


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HERES MY ENTRY...................................


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Someone wanna post up a link to it, I cant find it on MT even using the search function.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

My entry is a GMC syclone/S-15

Well after still nhaving no luck fixing the cab i said f it and cut both doors open. pic is after i cut the driver door. also put the bed together, jus gotta make it work somehow :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 8 2010, 09:10 PM~16554462
> *Someone wanna post up a link to it, I cant find it on MT even using the search function.
> *


http://forums.minitruckinweb.com/70/807126...-build-contest-


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

:0


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 8 2010, 11:17 PM~16554551
> *My entry is a GMC syclone/S-15
> 
> Well after still nhaving no luck fixing the cab i said f it and cut both doors open. pic is after i cut the driver door. also put the bed together, jus gotta make it work somehow  :uh:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup: I can't wait til that kit is re-released, I'll buy a few of em.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 8 2010, 08:52 PM~16554999
> *:thumbsup:  I can't wait til that kit is re-released, I'll buy a few of em.
> *


Fucking hope they retool the cab though, shit is warped to hell :uh:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for PMing me the link Wes. Now just waiting to hear back from someone. lol
Just saw you posted the link also Jake. Thanks bro.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 8 2010, 09:59 PM~16553000
> *you will have to go to MINITRUCKINWEB.COM to enter into this contest. but today is the last day to get into the contest.
> *



ok cool thank you


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I entered....I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 8 2010, 11:15 PM~16555998
> *I entered....I'll see what I can come up with.
> *


whatever guy! :wow:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Feb 8 2010, 11:16 PM~16556008
> *whatever guy!  :wow:
> *


Lets see what you GOT......Stop working on everyone elses builds and lets see what you can come up with....no box stock....


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well this is what i got done last night, just got the cab sanded down, and ready for mud, i am still stuck in the house due to the snow, so i will have all day to work on this cab. but this is where im at now.










and while i had the sand paper out, i was looking at the grille, bumper combo, so i started sanding onit to smooth out the bumper that comes with the kit.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

last night i cut open the doors sunroof and started on the frame. kept it slow for the first night.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well Im in for sure. Just got the PM a few minutes ago. Hell yea. Alot of Drag-Lo / Dynasty guys in it for sure.


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Was glad to find this thread... so many LIL in the contest.. 

Well probally to no ones surprise I am I am building a first gen S-10.. reg cab .. lol

In the box.. 










Out of the Box...










My progress for the night .. Doors cut...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Here is mine. Just opened the box up. 
Going for a square body Ranger.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damnit the gold & black is deeep in here. Lookin foward to seeing that ranger James...make me wanna cut the top off my xplorer :wow: :biggrin: 

anyways, im not in..good luck to all ya guys.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

hell yeah DYNASTY/DRAG-LO all over minitruckn.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Started cutting the floor until my dremel died :uh:. Also got the based for my frame made.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HELL YEAH MCBA IN DA HOUSE ON MINI TRUCKIN MAG! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

hell yea solo guy by himself at mini truckin lmao uffin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Here's where Im at with mine. Not bad for just a couple hours work.
First cuts
















And now we have a seperate bed and cab minus the cab wall and extended bed sides.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

I JUS SIGHNED UP TO MTM :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 9 2010, 03:48 PM~16563333
> *Here's where Im at with mine. Not bad for just a couple hours work.
> First cuts
> 
> ...


fuckn james thats gonna look sick bro :0 :wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro. I just got the cab wall mounted and working on the rear window and the notch for the bodydrop now.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

HAY we all need to slow down on our builds. lol
we are going to finish these builds in like a week. lol
good job every one keep it up.
MAKE SURE EVERYONE FINISHES THERE BUILD FOR THE CONTESET!!!!!!
this happen all the time around here, ya'll get all caught up in the moment, then about half way threw ya'll put um down.
PLEASE everyone---gooooooooo all the way. lets show minitruckin what the crew from LAY IT LOW is all about.
thank you
now back to your builds.
lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats why everything I am working on is put away for this one. lol
Getting the cab almost to look like a cab now. Kinda irritated because I cut the rear window a little big, but I think with some styrene, I can fill it in a little and make it smaller, or damn if I didnt just get an idea while typing this. Anyways, here are the pics.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

heres mine for the build off a '94 dime, changin her up to an '03


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

heres a lil progress
supra tails








stretched the sunroof and opened it up i did the doors first that was a mistake lol but i managed to not break the pillars and only broke the roof in one spot 








i didnt want to have to recreate the curve so i just moved it back  









every build looks badass this is gonna be the best truck build off ever lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im debating on entering this fucking buildoff with all the builds on this page...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Do it man!!! You'll probably kick all our asses. lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 9 2010, 09:06 PM~16566855
> *im debating on entering this fucking buildoff with all the builds on this page...
> *


too late brian, dead line was monday


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

actually..im already in there and i have til wed..it seems..or anyone else who wants to...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 9 2010, 08:09 PM~16566903
> *too late brian, dead line was monday
> *


Monica came in here on LIL and said its extended til tomorrow at noon.


----------



## bagds10 (Nov 19, 2009)

sick ass explorer/ranger. you should custom make a window like iron cross or something. and where the hell did you get that 03 front end for that s10? i got 4 s10s and cant figure out how or where to find that front end


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Here's where I am at as of now. Made the window trim in the back, gonna trim that down a little bit, shaved the door handles, shaved the body trim, shaved the bulky ass fenders, and added the correct body line to the cab. Now all I have to do is extend the bed sides, make a bed wall, roll pan, etc. etc. 
Pics


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lookin good fellas! ill be posting up progress pics in an hour or so


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Everybody's looking sik.

James, that ranger/explorer is coming out clean. Hock whered u find the newer front end parts??


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey J, the bottom of the back window should be flared out a little. Here's a reference pic for you.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro. I knew that rear window wasnt looking right. Thanks. Now I can fix it again. lol


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 10 2010, 12:35 AM~16568356
> *Thanks bro. I knew that rear window wasnt looking right. Thanks. Now I can fix it again. lol
> *


 :thumbsup: Just check out Ebay. You can find almost anything if you need reference pics.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 10 2010, 12:00 AM~16566736
> *heres mine for the build off a '94 dime, changin her up to an '03
> 
> 
> ...







:0 i need one of them front ends bad as fawk!


sick bro, plain sick! i had a 98 dime that was crushed 4in. front and back, on some 225-50-r15's on the stock s10 wheels and it was hammered! nothin like bein bagged, but i couldnt lay a pop can on its side and slide it under my frame! so to me thats crushed for a daily driver :biggrin: 

one of these days i plan on gettin me a good project box dime, but i want an extended cab tho, body drop it and bag it :biggrin: all in due time tho


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 10 2010, 12:55 AM~16567694
> *Here's where I am at as of now. Made the window trim in the back, gonna trim that down a little bit, shaved the door handles, shaved the body trim, shaved the bulky ass fenders, and added the correct body line to the cab. Now all I have to do is extend the bed sides, make a bed wall, roll pan, etc. etc.
> Pics
> 
> ...




thats some sick ass work on that ranger J :biggrin: remember what we talked about.................... world wide bro! :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Heres some progress i made today. Cut the bed out and the fenderwells in the front. Also started reshaping the front bumper.








These wont b the rims i use but u can c it lays now










Heres what i started wit









Then cut the lower valence off









Added some styrene for a better shape and filled in the maker lights. this is where its at so far


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 10 2010, 12:58 AM~16568658
> *:0  i need one of them front ends bad as fawk!
> 
> *


For the AMT kit you might have to make it. I'm pretty sure that one is the Lindberg 1/20, which means that front end came from a diecast.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 9 2010, 10:00 PM~16568674
> *thats some sick ass work on that ranger J :biggrin:  remember what we talked about.................... world wide bro! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Jeff! And you know this man!! :biggrin: 

Fixed the rear window. I think it looks better now. Once I find the small styrene rod in my stash then I will make the window seal for it.


----------



## bagds10 (Nov 19, 2009)

that window looks better now


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

mudding and sanding ----- mudding and sanding----mudding and sanding------mudding and sanding------mudding and sanding------mudding and sanding-----mudding and sanding------mudding and sanding------mudding and sanding.











AND STILL GOT SOME MORE MUDDING AND SANDING TO DO.
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

That Rangers is looking sick... nice work
Same with the Ext cab S10.. .. gotta love sanding but it looks great.. 

here is my progress

did a little work last night..
Cut open the box floor
Put the box/tailgate together
Cut out the front inner fenders...
Made new fenders for the rear..

Little rim mock up ...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 10 2010, 01:43 AM~16569061
> *Thanks Jeff! And you know this man!! :biggrin:
> 
> Fixed the rear window. I think it looks better now. Once I find the small styrene rod in my stash then I will make the window seal for it.
> ...


MUCH better. :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good guys at this rate we gonna be doin 2 for the build off lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Feb 10 2010, 10:32 AM~16570509
> *That Rangers is looking sick... nice work
> Same with the Ext cab S10.. .. gotta love sanding but it looks great..
> 
> ...






sweet!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 10 2010, 08:56 AM~16570621
> *lookin good guys at this rate we gonna be doin 2 for the build off lol
> *


X2


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Thats what I was thinking... 3 months for a build off.. that is a long time.. I can see myself putting in 2 for this buildoff for sure..


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HERES SOME PICS OF MY "DAT-SANE"THIS IS ONLY THE BEGINING,I HAVE LOTS IN MIND FOR THIS TRUCK...........................................................


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Looks great with the top chopped


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 9 2010, 10:31 PM~16568300
> *Hey J, the bottom of the back window should be flared out a little. Here's a reference pic for you.
> 
> 
> ...



isnt that a newer model ranger? the older rangers arent that tall.

and the more i thought about it..im not feeling this buildoff, the only thing i'd have for it is a 1/20 nissan ext cab or a 75 chevy stepside..both of which i care less to do at the moment--and since no started kits can be thrown in....my hands are tied, i just cant.

good luck guys


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 10 2010, 04:59 PM~16573806
> *isnt that a newer model ranger?  the older rangers arent that tall.
> 
> and the more i thought about it..im not feeling this buildoff, the only thing i'd have for it is a 1/20 nissan ext cab or a 75 chevy stepside..both of which i care less to do at the moment--and since no started kits can be thrown in....my hands are tied, i just cant.
> ...


That's the 89-92 body style.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ahhh..doh, i should've looked closer...the dash is a dead givaway. i used to own a 92.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 9 2010, 11:09 PM~16568769
> *For the AMT kit you might have to make it. I'm pretty sure that one is the Lindberg 1/20, which means that front end came from a diecast.
> *


grim nailed it! im usin the 1/20 and the front came from the die crap ex cab dime! :thumbsup:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

good lookin starts to things guys !! keep it up


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

im in but i need help loading pics and replying i tried earlier to coment but i jus couldnt idk can anyone help me with mini truk mag forum site


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 10 2010, 09:13 PM~16578747
> *im in but i need help loading pics and replying i tried earlier to coment but i jus couldnt idk can anyone help me with mini truk mag forum site
> *


make sure your logged in to MT to begin with, and as far as uploading pics, use photobucket and post just like you do with posting on here.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

AN UPDATE ON MY "DAT-SANE" CUT THE BED AND FRONT WHEEL WELLS OUT AND BEFORE PUTTY.............................
























CUSTOM FRONT END.................................


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 11 2010, 05:28 PM~16586284
> *AN UPDATE ON MY "DAT-SANE" CUT THE BED AND FRONT WHEEL WELLS OUT AND BEFORE PUTTY.............................
> 
> 
> ...



thats pretty sick!!! i like what you are doing


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

heres wut im building


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 10 2010, 10:13 PM~16578747
> *im in but i need help loading pics and replying i tried earlier to coment but i jus couldnt idk can anyone help me with mini truk mag forum site
> *


there pic posting sucks balls and takes forever!
say ur using photobucket, get ur pic from there and post in a reply. then u have to highlight it and there is a little yellow square u click on, then ur link pops up and u click ok, then u have 2 erase the extra


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well this is what ive been workin on, got the taillights shaved. tailgate handle, molded in a roll pan, then started cutting out the wheel tubs, just to make it lay for now, i still got some cutting left to do. did some sanding to smooth out the rear, then started cutting out the tubs.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I should have my kit by tonight, so I will post it and start.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 12 2010, 01:49 PM~16593191
> *I should have my kit by tonight, so I will post it and start.
> *





:0


----------



## bagds10 (Nov 19, 2009)

no matter how hard i try, i could NEVER cut my wheel wells that clean


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

Got some more done on my truck :biggrin: 

Built box  









worked on custom tailgate which will have see through iron work :0 

















started to cut frame and adjust frame to sit flat









interior bucket is to small for my liking so i cut it to extend it to fit  

















By the way
Everyones builds are looking good. :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 11 2010, 06:28 PM~16586284
> *AN UPDATE ON MY "DAT-SANE" CUT THE BED AND FRONT WHEEL WELLS OUT AND BEFORE PUTTY.............................
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a toyota front bumper nice work mark


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

finally got some progress pics to show got the floor all fabed up i did it all in cab since theres so much open space with the doors and top cut out lol








shaved the corners and did a grille...not sure i like the grille yet i might redo it


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

nothing totally new on my end, opened the grille area, gonna build a grille out of brass wire. Gotta work with the interior and the trunk to show off the bag setup.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Finally got some progress pics. Hinged the doors, put the tailgate and lights on the bed (those will b shaved ), and made a rollpan. More later tonite
























:0 :biggrin: 









The pan 

























Comments welcomed


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good Wes, I gotta put mine up tonight....just picked up the kit....it won't be anything too special...just a clean truck.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looks good so far wes!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

everyone is lookin good, i been crazy busy at work so im off to a slow start other then my 1st pics, im starting sling some mud around though :happysad:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Feb 12 2010, 06:25 PM~16597258-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mark still in the very very rough stage


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

man everyone is showin there best looking good


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 11 2010, 06:40 PM~16586983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good dade


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

little more progress. Cut the interior tub and the door panels to fit the open doors.

















Also started the notches on my frame, I have a lot of creative thinking to do in order to get the design i want to work :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Here's mine, and what I'm building....

"Broken Promises" replica










Here's the kit.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

nice choice bro, thats one clean truck


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

x2 that truck is badass


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

everyone is doing a great job. KEEP IT UP.
i primed my cab yeasterday, it should be dry by now, but i still got some work to do onit. and i should have some pic's up tonigh or tomarrow.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol..i gotta slow down on mine, its literaly ready for paint on all parts. Gotta assemble the chrome for the steering & shit...and interior hasnt been started but as small as it is...should take like 20 minutes to fab up..lol.

I really dont wanna build a second kit...just dont have that many ideas flowing for another one.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

Tailgate webbing done :0 




















Tailgate open


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

nice work fellas


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

that tailgate is badass


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Feb 12 2010, 11:47 PM~16597945
> *looking good dade
> *


thanks homie


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Feb 13 2010, 05:37 PM~16604058
> *Tailgate webbing done :0
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

:0 :0 damn you got me droppin my fuckin chin down here! nice ass 'gate. :0


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Sick work on the gate bro :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Feb 13 2010, 05:37 PM~16604058
> *Tailgate webbing done :0
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin sick bro!! but arent u gonna have 2 paint that black over again when u do body color or u gonna leave it the body color?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ill have updated pics on my progress tommorow!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

your seeing it here first...








































at the time i took the pics, the interior was mocked up, not sure if imma use the stock seat or go off the wall wild with it ( hard to see in the damn thing)

Gotta figure out how im gonna link the front end for steering, might make it functional, but we'll see.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ride is looking good, but you gotta do something different with that front axel...looks horrible like that....Keep us updated on this one, the 32 is one of my fav. rides.....The grill looks good too...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 14 2010, 01:52 AM~16606379
> *Ride is looking good, but you gotta do something different with that front axel...looks horrible like that....Keep us updated on this one, the 32 is one of my fav. rides.....The grill looks good too...
> *







alum. tube or somethin? :dunno:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Decided to smooth out the dip in the tailgate and make it like a cali combo skin. Looks rough but its jus the beginning :biggrin:  
Before








After


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

sweet! :wow:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks bro, gotta pull out everything I can in this build


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

X2, I been workin too much this week to even have a chance to scratch my balls let alone work on the Ranger.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 13 2010, 11:23 PM~16607073
> *X2, I been workin too much this week to even have a chance to scratch my balls let alone work on the Ranger.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The GMC is lookin good Wes


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 13 2010, 11:25 PM~16607088
> *The GMC is lookin good Wes
> *


Thanks bro still got some tricks up my sleeves :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 14 2010, 03:23 AM~16607073
> *X2, I been workin too much this week to even have a chance to scratch my balls let alone work on the Ranger.
> *





:ugh: they got creams an shit for that ya know :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I dont take stock in crabs in the pants. lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 13 2010, 11:31 PM~16607121
> *:ugh: they got creams an shit for that ya know :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Feb 13 2010, 06:37 PM~16604058
> *Tailgate webbing done :0
> 
> 
> ...


YA'LL NEED TO GIVE IT UP TO THIS TAIL GATE, man that thing is BAD ASS, man i would cut my finger OFF tring to cut that shit out. lol great job on that.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well this is what ive been working on, got the cab primed down, then started cutting the door open, as u can see from the pics, while cutting the door open the ext-cab broke loose, and i have been spending alot of time glueing, and bondoing it back together, i think i am only going to beable to open up one door on this build, cause i don't think the ext-cab will hold up to any more cutting. but only one door open i fine by me.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 13 2010, 10:52 PM~16606379
> *Ride is looking good, but you gotta do something different with that front axel...looks horrible like that....Keep us updated on this one, the 32 is one of my fav. rides.....The grill looks good too...
> *


this is mockup for the moment, theres chrome pieces goin here & there so i cant exactly put that on yet. Also, gotta work on it to make it steer, sincve the doors wont be opened, i gotta do something that will be different with this.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

just seeing what it looks like with the bed onit and laid out, these are the wheels i will be using on this build. still got more mudd to sling and sanding to do.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

finally some progress pics for week number 2 this is still in the ruff stages but this is what im working on


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

:0 speechless lol. Jus plain crazy :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 14 2010, 07:24 AM~16607937
> *YA'LL NEED TO GIVE IT UP TO THIS TAIL GATE, man that thing is BAD ASS, man i would cut my finger OFF tring to cut that shit out. lol great job on that.
> *


thanks bro, it took about 4 1/2 hours in total with the cutting and bending and fitting :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 14 2010, 03:23 PM~16610800
> *finally some progress pics for week number 2 this is still in the ruff stages but this is what im working on
> 
> 
> ...


man thats sick, slide out seats. :wow:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks the doors will be attached to the sliding floor and if u didnt notice the console breaks up and half slides with each side...still alot to do lol


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 14 2010, 07:20 PM~16611563
> *thanks the doors will be attached to the sliding floor and if u didnt notice the console breaks up and half slides with each side...still alot to do lol
> *


I seen somethin like that on TV. It was a buildoff between I think Alpine and some other company. Badass.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thats the one that gave me the idea it was on rides and i been wanting to do it since...i wanna do something like the mini cooper they did to where it all comes out the back hatch lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 14 2010, 06:08 PM~16612343
> *thats the one that gave me the idea it was on rides and i been wanting to do it since...i wanna do something like the mini cooper they did to where it all comes out the back hatch lol
> *


Shit u pull that off im retiring rite now at 19 lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lmao i do got a mini cooper...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 14 2010, 08:08 PM~16613539
> *lmao i do got a mini cooper...
> *


Yea but still lol :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

make one seat in the middle surounded by subs have it all on a slider going diagnal at like a 45 towards the back shouldnt be too hard just alot of fab work and fiberglass lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 14 2010, 08:17 PM~16613600
> *make one seat in the middle surounded by subs have it all on a slider going diagnal at like a 45 towards the back shouldnt be too hard just alot of fab work and fiberglass lol
> *


true, I could probably do it, but it would jus take awhile :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lol it would take awhile but would be badass


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Jake that is some bad ass shit right there bro. This is gonna get crazy on the real.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

yea no kidding, but I still got a lot of practice to do, havent been fabing for too long lol :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 14 2010, 09:22 PM~16613667
> *Jake that is some bad ass shit right there bro. This is gonna get crazy on the real.
> *


yea...im not done yet still got a few ideas :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 14 2010, 09:23 PM~16613673
> *yea no kidding, but I still got a lot of practice to do, havent been fabing for too long lol  :biggrin:
> *


cant get better if u dont expand ur horizon try some crazy shit...u mite just suprize urself


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 14 2010, 08:26 PM~16613723
> *cant get better if u dont expand ur horizon try some crazy shit...u mite just suprize urself
> *


Haha already have in the past few months wit a few of my builds :cheesy:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i can tell your builds are badass


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 14 2010, 09:02 PM~16614187
> *i can tell your builds are badass
> *


Thanks bro I really appreciate that


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

np homie...have u decided on any colors for ur build yet?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 14 2010, 09:18 PM~16614375
> *np homie...have u decided on any colors for ur build yet?
> *


not yet, still gotta get the rims then mayb il figure something out. I was thinkin a 2 tone


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

what wheels u gettin for it?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Probably gonna get some like I put on my blue ranger


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 14 2010, 04:23 PM~16610800
> *finally some progress pics for week number 2 this is still in the ruff stages but this is what im working on
> 
> 
> ...


man that looks cool, i am glad that u are only in the round 4 contest, and not in the podium invite round agents me, caues i would have to quit now. lol
u are going to kill the compatition with that slide out seat stuff.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks chevyguy i really want to win so im going to do my best i still got a few tricks up y sleeve lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeap, my duece aint got shit on that Jake. i think you got me! :0 Not unless i pull some shit out of my ass with a second car? lol Theres a wild *car* on the shelve thats got some way badass potential.  

Chevyguy, the s-10's comin out damn good man--doors are easier without the pillars eh? the first truck i trued to cut doors on was that same s-10 kit, did the doors in a lambo tho.

As for me, lil bit of nothing done to mine, got more entertained with the new car i am workin with..lol. Did get some trunk and interior stuff done.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks brian... at this rate i may have time for a second one too lol


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

the extended cab looks sick bro... awesome job..... ky you build is coming along sick too...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Some more progress on my end, shaved the gas door and door handles last nite and went and frenched a plate box in the tailgate a few mins ago 
























and pic of the front bumper mocked up


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good framedragger looks like u wont nead much putty on the rear or the bumper


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 15 2010, 04:56 PM~16621010
> *looks good framedragger looks like u wont nead much putty on the rear or the bumper
> *


nope glue filled most of it in


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass work in here fellas. :wow:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice builds guys, just a quick simple update post 4 me, then i gotta get my ass in gear and youll see why!  
got some mud down
















decided i would open the doors








then i was so worried about breaking pillers and rockers and actually got em cut with only breaking 1 piller, then i was holding the cab and dropped it, i freaked out trying to grab it before it hit the floor and i cought it, but i kinda clapped when i did it!  now i got a lil more work 2 do!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

if i get my doors hinged ill for sure have updated pics


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn that sucx about the cab hocknberry...but look on the brights side atleast the pillars and rockers didnt snap into a few pieces to lol


----------



## bagds10 (Nov 19, 2009)

on my hardbody build i broke the a pillars and rockers so i decided to make it the convertible


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

EVERYONE is doing a GREAT JOB!!!!!! keep it up.
that tailgate is lookn good framedragger
it's ok hock u can put it back together.
when i cut both doors open on the green truck i built, i glued round plastic tubing from the roof to the wipercowl to hold the cab to the front cap, while i was working on the interior, and body, then just cut them off right before u put the windshield in.---just my 2cents.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 16 2010, 08:15 AM~16626797
> *EVERYONE is doing a GREAT JOB!!!!!! keep it up.
> that tailgate is lookn good framedragger
> it's ok hock u can put it back together.
> ...


X2 just like a frame off resto on a vert, you gotta reinforce the body so it doesn't buckle.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I will hopefully get started on mine this week. My wife's grandpa passed away, so there has been lot's of family time this past week. I should have some updated by this weekend.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 16 2010, 05:15 AM~16626797
> *EVERYONE is doing a GREAT JOB!!!!!! keep it up.
> that tailgate is lookn good framedragger
> it's ok hock u can put it back together.
> ...


Thnks bro


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 16 2010, 09:49 AM~16627956
> *I will hopefully get started on mine this week.  My wife's grandpa passed away, so there has been lot's of family time this past week.  I should have some updated by this weekend.
> *


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 16 2010, 06:15 AM~16626797
> *EVERYONE is doing a GREAT JOB!!!!!! keep it up.
> that tailgate is lookn good framedragger
> it's ok hock u can put it back together.
> ...


yah thats a good idea, but i chanced it and i won really, cuzz i only snapped one piller in the process, but then i dropped it after it was all done and tried to grab it up like a starving fat guy dropping a burger! oh well, good thing for the longer dead line, cuzz my work hours have picked up big time! ill figure it out!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well got started on my frame, now i am going to start putting on the 4-link and bagg mounts, and tring to find a place to put my air tanks.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

dont look bad guys...buncha ideas gettin throw in the mix!

small up[date for me, nothing with pics tho. Interior is mocked up, frame is painted, rearend is painted. Its about done, i been trying to hold off on it, but damnit--what the hell else can i do to it? I considered the doors but, with it channeled, that kinda takes away from that idea...the steering idea, :uh: isnt coming out so well just yet.

Next is prepping and painting the body. :0


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

heres wut i been doing


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

them wheels look sick on that foo, but i might have a lil somethin for ya


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 17 2010, 11:07 PM~16645158
> *them wheels look sick on that foo, but i might have a lil somethin for ya
> *



you shud be expectin soon  :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well i finley got the body work cleaned up and the bed cut out a little more, and got some primer onit. man i love a laid out primered truck.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good chevyguy im also a sucker for a laid out primered truck lol


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 18 2010, 10:52 AM~16650383
> *looks good chevyguy im also a sucker for a laid out primered truck lol
> *


 :yes: X2


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 18 2010, 06:53 AM~16649811
> *well i finley got the body work cleaned up and the bed cut out a little more, and got some primer onit. man i love a laid out primered truck.
> 
> 
> ...


matt... u r killin this shit already!!! body work looks damn near kit stock! honestly though, change the grill, bumper came out nice, but maybe some billet work? not hatin, just sayin thats a "box custom" part i know u could change it up! oh yah i almost have my puzzle piece dime cab back 2 gether! :uh:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good guys....heres some progress got a front bumper fabbed up and finished the bed floor


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Lookin good KY, I see a sik fame in the making sitting under that lol :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 18 2010, 09:53 AM~16649811
> *well i finley got the body work cleaned up and the bed cut out a little more, and got some primer onit. man i love a laid out primered truck.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn your not fuckin around I see...badass


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 18 2010, 10:26 PM~16657652
> *Lookin good KY, I see a sik fame in the making sitting under that lol  :biggrin:
> *


thanks and yea i started the frame to no pics of it yet :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 18 2010, 09:49 PM~16657922
> *thanks and yea i started the frame to no pics of it yet  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 18 2010, 10:38 PM~16656834
> *matt... u r killin this shit already!!! body work looks damn near kit stock! honestly though, change the grill, bumper came out nice, but maybe some billet work? not hatin, just sayin thats a "box custom" part i know u could change it up! oh yah i almost have my puzzle piece dime cab back 2 gether!  :uh:
> *


thanks for the comment, but to be honest with ya the main reason for buying this kit was to have that grill. i am building a grill like this for my 1:1 truck.
i did look through a couple of diff grills before i put this one on. i know its "box custom" but i realy like that grill. it's kinda got that ol'school smooth look to it.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

QUESTION?????
does anyone have a DYNASTY license plate that i can get from them???
or can someone make me one??? i would like the state to be ARKANSAS and the plate needs to say DYNASTY. it would be perfect for my S-10.
THANKS.


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 18 2010, 08:53 AM~16649811
> *well i finley got the body work cleaned up and the bed cut out a little more, and got some primer onit. man i love a laid out primered truck.
> 
> 
> ...



damn dude that looks like it came out of the box that way. Makes me want to finish my ex cab S10.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 19 2010, 08:18 AM~16659557
> *QUESTION?????
> does anyone have a DYNASTY license plate that i can get from them???
> or can someone make me one??? i would like the state to be ARKANSAS and the plate needs to say DYNASTY. it would be perfect for my S-10.
> ...




i got a couple , but theyre PA plates tho


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Small update on my end, added some styrene to the bottom of the front fender to match it up to the front bumper. LMK kno wat ya'll think, not sure on this completely :happysad: 
















Heres how my shop sits rite now wit the GMC and the rest of my projects and customer frames :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

dragger the plastic looks good in between the bumper it will make it smooth.
kykustoms the front end and fire wall is looking good
chevy guy your truck looks good with the smooth front end
dade the truck looks good with the primer and big chrome rims

any how why ive not updated or worked on mine is on tuesday night i found out that we got the house we were waiting for and we are all packed and ready for tommorrow man them were some late nights


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

wes looking good man u going to san jose for sun show? im going to check it out with one of my club members who does models too hope to c u there


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Feb 19 2010, 10:13 PM~16668033
> *wes looking good man u going to san jose for sun show? im going to check it out with one of my club members who does models too hope to c u there
> *


I dont think I can make it up to that one bro. Lot of stuff going on to be able to make that drive :happysad:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

framedragger the entended fender looks good are you gonna mold the bumper to the fenders?


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

BUILD ARE LOOKING GOOD.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 20 2010, 06:44 AM~16669209
> *framedragger the entended fender looks good are you gonna mold the bumper to the fenders?
> *


Idk I was kicking it around. Since the grille doesnt hav any chrome on it, it would b easier to paint if i did mold it. I mite though cuz it would fill the little gap that is normal on those trucks, and it would b a different look :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 20 2010, 12:17 PM~16670582
> *Idk I was kicking it around. Since the grille doesnt hav any chrome on it, it would b easier to paint if i did mold it. I mite though cuz it would fill the little gap that is normal on those trucks, and it would b a different look  :biggrin:
> *


yea it woud look good


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 20 2010, 11:44 AM~16670773
> *yea it woud look good
> *


i was looking at a Mazda from KustomWerx that had the rear bumper molded and I think I am going to do it with the front. hopefully I can get some rimz tonite b4 I finalize anything :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 20 2010, 04:34 PM~16672110
> *i was looking at a Mazda from KustomWerx that had the rear bumper molded and I think I am going to do it with the front. hopefully I can get some rimz tonite b4 I finalize anything  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


you dont like the wheels in the pic with the vw and the 65?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Haha I do like them but i want to c if i can fit some a little bigger on it. Those r 18s, i want to try 19s or 20s :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea i wanted bigger wheels on my build but i like the style of em and didnt have shit else or the cash to buy any at the moment lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 20 2010, 03:46 PM~16672198
> *yea i wanted bigger wheels on my build but i like the style of em and didnt have shit else or the cash to buy any at the moment lol
> *


Yea I dont kno if I will tonite cuz of money but, the wheel well on the square body are bigger than the newer style and makes the 18s look smaller :angry:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

they dont look too bad but could be bigger what wheels u wantin to get for it?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 20 2010, 09:05 PM~16674497
> *they dont look too bad but could be bigger what wheels u wantin to get for it?
> *


I actually jus got some aoshima rimz tonite LOL. Il have pics ltr :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Il hav more pics of the rims when they upload . But these are 20 inch aoshima Various MB-5s. But I think scale wise they are like 22s (talk about stepping it up lol :biggrin: ), but I have to try and do something on the front cuz the tire sticks up over the fender alittle :uh: :banghead:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 21 2010, 01:06 AM~16675534
> *Il hav more pics of the rims when they upload  . But these are 20 inch aoshima Various MB-5s. But I think scale wise they are like 22s (talk about stepping it up lol :biggrin: ), but I have to try and do something on the front cuz the tire sticks up over the fender alittle  :uh: :banghead:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good with them rims onit.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is what i got done on the frame so far, i had to cut the front of the bed out some more, i will put it back in, but it will be raised up a little big to clear for what im doing to the frame.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 21 2010, 05:30 AM~16676640
> *looks good with them rims onit.
> *


x2...maby u could mod the other tires to fit these wheels so they are a little smaller


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 21 2010, 06:04 AM~16676670
> *this is what i got done on the frame so far, i had to cut the front of the bed out some more, i will put it back in, but it will be raised up a little big to clear for what im doing to the frame.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good are you gonna redo the whole bed floor?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 21 2010, 09:04 AM~16676670
> *this is what i got done on the frame so far, i had to cut the front of the bed out some more, i will put it back in, but it will be raised up a little big to clear for what im doing to the frame.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 21 2010, 08:24 AM~16676818
> *looks good are you gonna redo the whole bed floor?
> *


not going to do much to it, just going to raise the bed floor up just a little, and build some wheel tubs.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 21 2010, 12:06 AM~16675534
> *Il hav more pics of the rims when they upload  . But these are 20 inch aoshima Various MB-5s. But I think scale wise they are like 22s (talk about stepping it up lol :biggrin: ), but I have to try and do something on the front cuz the tire sticks up over the fender alittle  :uh: :banghead:
> 
> 
> ...


It looks great....add a very small hump where the tire stick out, kinda like the humb that comes on the eclipse, or do a cowel hood, all the way across from fender to fender....kina like this..


















It's different, but can look good.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

all rides are lookin' good !


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 21 2010, 04:29 PM~16678828
> *It looks great....add a very small hump where the tire stick out, kinda like the humb that comes on the eclipse, or do a cowel hood, all the way across from fender to fender....kina like this..
> 
> 
> ...


post more pics plz....nice


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97+Feb 21 2010, 04:30 AM~16676640-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips mike :biggrin: . I was thinkin bout mayb adding alittle styrene to the along top of the fenders, instead of jus making humps :dunno:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thats one way to do it but looks better to the pillars imo ive seen it done both ways i just think it flows better all the way...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I know it's not much, but here is where I'm at...

Doors open and hinged, moldings shaved, roof drip edge shaved, emblems shaved and gas door shaved. More updates coming soon....


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 21 2010, 07:17 PM~16682237
> *I know it's not much, but here is where I'm at...
> 
> Doors open and hinged, moldings shaved, roof drip edge shaved, emblems shaved and gas door shaved.  More updates coming soon....
> ...


funny shit bro, i was working on the same truck and shaving off almost everything before i saw these pics :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 21 2010, 06:24 PM~16681494
> *thats one way to do it but looks better to the pillars imo ive seen it done both ways i just think it flows better all the way...
> *


Thats what i ment was flow it to the pillars lol. Idk il find a way to make them work. I can add the more low profile tires but id have to cut the rim width down then :uh:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Couple more pics of the new rims under the truck and one of the box


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Builds are all lookin sik bros.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well it rained yeasterday, so i was stuck in tha house to work on my frame, this is what i came up with, finished up the 4-link, put in all the cross members, and for mock up this is where the bags will go. still gota put my air tanks in place and work on the bed floor some more.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

sick ass work in here fellas


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damnit guys...everythings lookin awesome in here.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

lookin good guys, i got my cab back together and and working on finishing up the one off cab floor, ill post em up when im done


----------



## IllTemperedRidez (Feb 23, 2010)

Damn you guys got mad skillz its inspiring me to do a couple builds of my own


----------



## IllTemperedRidez (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 18 2010, 10:10 PM~16657361
> *lookin good guys....heres some progress got a front bumper fabbed up and finished the bed floor
> 
> 
> ...



dman jake its lookin good homie


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok started fabing the inside back of the bed in order to accomidate the setup im thinking of running. Also started molding the front bumper to the body :biggrin: sorry the pic of that is hard to c

























molded bumper









Comments welcomed


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 22 2010, 10:50 PM~16693037
> *Ok started fabing the inside back of the bed in order to accomidate the setup im thinking of running. Also started molding the front bumper to the body  :biggrin:  sorry the pic of that is hard to c
> 
> 
> ...






sweet! looks good bro


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 22 2010, 06:58 PM~16693154
> *sweet! looks good bro
> *


Thanks man still alot of work and ideas to do lol :0


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice start on the bed...is the bumper side even with the fender or is the end capped and molded to the fender? just kinda hard to tell lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 22 2010, 07:55 PM~16694041
> *nice start on the bed...is the bumper side even with the fender or is the end capped and molded to the fender? just kinda hard to tell lol
> *


Its capped then flowed into the fender lol. Il try and take some better pics


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

got my air tanks done, and put on, and i put the front of the bed floor back in, like i said i just raised it up just a little, just enuff to clear what i did to the frame, now i am going to start working on the wheel tubs for the bed.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 22 2010, 10:50 PM~16693037
> *Ok started fabing the inside back of the bed in order to accomidate the setup im thinking of running. Also started molding the front bumper to the body  :biggrin:  sorry the pic of that is hard to c
> 
> 
> ...


looks vary good....these pics helping me out alot for my owen builds


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 22 2010, 09:02 PM~16694157
> *Its capped then flowed into the fender lol. Il try and take some better pics
> *


thats what it looked like but was uncertain lol looks good


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 23 2010, 04:42 AM~16697688
> *got my air tanks done, and put on, and i put the front of the bed floor back in, like i said i just raised it up just a little, just enuff to clear what i did to the frame, now i am going to start working on the wheel tubs for the bed.
> 
> 
> ...


i like those tanks :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, im enjoying watchin this one instead of being in it... :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 23 2010, 07:40 AM~16697965
> *i like those tanks  :biggrin:
> *


thanks, yeah just tring somthing diff with them, most ppl use round ink pens to build air tanks, but i wanted something diff so i used octagone (stop sign shaped) pens.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

jus droppin a quick post from my build, works been crazy busy so my build time has been cut short lately! :angry: got my cab back together and started the one off cab floor work 
a start of the floor before it went in and back under the knife








more work on the cab guts


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+Feb 23 2010, 04:38 AM~16697826-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea it looks like its flush when u look at it from the side but didnt take that route, thanks bro 



Hock that floor looks good so far


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

the floor looks good hocknberry


----------



## IllTemperedRidez (Feb 23, 2010)

what do you guys use to cut the floors out on the beds??? and how thick of styrene do you use for the floors????? Im gonna attempt to do my first mini truck build heres what i got so far its a gmc sonoma kit idk if im gonna use the alba spinners or not


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IllTemperedRidez_@Feb 24 2010, 05:37 PM~16714451
> *what do you guys use to cut the floors out on the beds??? and how thick of styrene do you use for the floors????? Im gonna attempt to do my first mini truck build heres what i got so far its a gmc sonoma kit idk if im gonna use the alba spinners or not
> 
> 
> ...


i use an xacto knife or razor saw to cut everything...i use diff sizes for the bed usually the floor is a lil thinker than the tubs...i wouldnt use the spinners lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 24 2010, 06:25 PM~16714919
> *i use an xacto knife or razor saw to cut everything...i use diff sizes for the bed usually the floor is a lil thinker than the tubs...i wouldnt use the spinners lol
> *


a dremel would make quick work for the bed floor, or the thread method if u got that much patience?! personally i dont really use an exacto to open ANYTHING up, too easy 4 the blade 2 slip and cause extra body work! and i agree.... no spinners homie! came/gone/played out! :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 24 2010, 06:11 PM~16715420
> *a dremel would make quick work for the bed floor, or the thread method if u got that much patience?! personally i dont really use an exacto to open ANYTHING up, too easy 4 the blade 2 slip and cause extra body work! and i agree.... no spinners homie! came/gone/played out!  :biggrin:
> *


X2 on the dremel, I use .020 styrene for the floor, tubs, and pretty much any fab work i need to do. And ya no spinners, jus bigger wheels lol :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lol its funny i got a dremel but never use it for models...i have the best results with an exacto...to each his own just goes to show how we all do stuff diff


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 24 2010, 06:20 PM~16715513
> *lol its funny i got a dremel but never use it for models...i have the best results with an exacto...to each his own just goes to show how we all do stuff diff
> *


Yup but i only use the dremel on the bed floors and for heavy sanding work. Messes up evrything else lol


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

wes man looking good as always i was hoping to c u at the nnl show and again no on spinners outdated just a comment


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

spinners are like lambo doors was cool the first few times you saw em...on cars


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 24 2010, 07:20 PM~16715513
> *lol its funny i got a dremel but never use it for models...i have the best results with an exacto...to each his own just goes to show how we all do stuff diff
> *


yah, i only use the big bad dremel to remove shit that will never return to the model, ill shape shit with an exacto but never for doors or anything like that! i love the string for that, even though that does take some time and much needed patience!! :uh:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Feb 24 2010, 06:23 PM~16715549
> *wes man looking good as always i was hoping to c u at the nnl show and again no on spinners outdated just a comment
> *


Thanks bro ya couldnt make it up there this tyme around, mayb next yr


----------



## IllTemperedRidez (Feb 23, 2010)

well thanks for the imput guys ill use the rims just probly remove the spinners!!!! if any has a chance check out my thread and some of my other builds


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Here's where I'm at....it's slow coming...but this part has been a lot of work. Cutting the bed sides was a challenge because they had to be perfect since the wall of the bed is a single piece, not a double wall, so if you screw up it shows....

Remember, this is a replica build.....

Stance of Real Truck









Here is where it will sit









Here is the Real Truck Bed









Where I'm at









And here are just some more pix..

























I have alot of work ahead of me, everyone is doing a great job.

Comments welcome.....I always appreciate feed back, good or bad.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

guys i need help i just recieved a 1/20 sonoma and wanderd if i cud use this kit instead of the s10 i started with


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 25 2010, 01:47 AM~16719538
> *guys i need help i just recieved a 1/20 sonoma and wanderd if i cud use this kit instead of the s10 i started with
> *


u will need to P.M. monica over on minitruckin web and ask HER that. i don't think it should be a problem. just tell monica thats what u want to do.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 25 2010, 02:25 AM~16718906
> *Here's where I'm at....it's slow coming...but this part has been a lot of work.  Cutting the bed sides was a challenge because they had to be perfect since the wall of the bed is a single piece, not a double wall, so if you screw up it shows....
> 
> Remember, this is a replica build.....
> ...


DAMN I LIKE THIS ONE ALOT


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well fella's i gota go outa town, for my grandpa's funeral, i am leaving this after noon, but i will be back on monday, i gota drive to Flint MI.
i will get back on my build just as soon as i can get home. keep up the good work and i will holler at yall when i get back.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 25 2010, 04:27 PM~16723226
> *well fella's i gota go outa town, for my grandpa's funeral, i am leaving this after noon, but i will be back on monday, i gota drive to Flint MI.
> i will get back on my build just as soon as i can get home. keep up the good work and i will holler at yall when i get back.
> *


sorry for your loss homie :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## IllTemperedRidez (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 24 2010, 11:25 PM~16718906
> *Here's where I'm at....it's slow coming...but this part has been a lot of work.  Cutting the bed sides was a challenge because they had to be perfect since the wall of the bed is a single piece, not a double wall, so if you screw up it shows....
> 
> Remember, this is a replica build.....
> ...


that thing is freakin sick


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 25 2010, 02:25 AM~16718906
> *Here's where I'm at....it's slow coming...but this part has been a lot of work.  Cutting the bed sides was a challenge because they had to be perfect since the wall of the bed is a single piece, not a double wall, so if you screw up it shows....
> 
> Remember, this is a replica build.....
> ...





this thing is too sick already :biggrin: sick work brother


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

got my frame work pretty much done, just got to clean her up and prime it 4 paint

heres what i started with








then i fabbed the frame from the firewall back, its gonna have IRS and a rear axel from a 350z


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks cool but exactly how would this work? i dunno maby im not sein it right?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 28 2010, 07:31 PM~16753444
> *looks cool but exactly how would this work? i dunno maby im not sein it right?
> *


they arent hydro cylinders if thats what ur thinkin, theyre shocks, it will be bagged, i mocked it after a 1:1 frame i found diggin through minitruckin. the shocks actually arent glued in yet, just a mock up pic, still some work to do, just postin a update cuzz its been awhile


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 28 2010, 07:43 PM~16753575
> *they arent hydro cylinders if thats what ur thinkin, theyre shocks, it will be bagged, i mocked it after a 1:1 frame i found diggin through minitruckin. the shocks actually arent glued in yet, just a mock up pic, still some work to do, just postin a update cuzz its been awhile
> *


heres what i went after


----------



## IllTemperedRidez (Feb 23, 2010)

i wish i would of knew bout these build offs sooner id enter with my sonoma


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IllTemperedRidez_@Feb 28 2010, 08:05 PM~16753853
> *i wish i would of knew bout these build offs sooner id enter with my sonoma
> *


well get goin on that bad boy, we have room for newbies in drag-lo! lets see what u got bro! :biggrin:


----------



## IllTemperedRidez (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 28 2010, 08:09 PM~16753907
> *well get goin on that bad boy, we have room for newbies in drag-lo! lets see what u got bro!  :biggrin:
> *



haha check out my build thread then im off to a good start i think for being my first mini


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IllTemperedRidez_@Feb 28 2010, 08:13 PM~16753947
> *haha check out my build thread then im off to a good start i think for being my first mini *


i already have and even replied in ur thread, u got some good skills goin on, now get on that mini! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i thought i recognized that rearend setup..lookin good.


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Feb 10 2010, 07:32 AM~16570509
> *That Rangers is looking sick... nice work
> Same with the Ext cab S10.. .. gotta love sanding but it looks great..
> 
> ...




looks good bro makes me think of a truck i seen up here


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 28 2010, 07:43 PM~16753575
> *they arent hydro cylinders if thats what ur thinkin, theyre shocks, it will be bagged, i mocked it after a 1:1 frame i found diggin through minitruckin. the shocks actually arent glued in yet, just a mock up pic, still some work to do, just postin a update cuzz its been awhile
> *


yea i was thinkin they was hydros its a cool idea deff diff i never seen anything like it lol


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

WELL fellas i made it to and from flint,MI with out any problems, and the funeral was nice and i had a good time hanging out with some family i don't get to see much, now back to the build off. i hope to get back started tomorrow just as soon as i get outa bed.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 1 2010, 08:09 PM~16764046
> *WELL fellas i made it to and from flint,MI with out any problems, and the funeral was nice and i had a good time hanging out with some family i don't get to see much, now back to the build off. i hope to get back started tomorrow just as soon as i get outa bed.
> *


How did you like the Michigan weather while you were here???? :biggrin:


----------



## Detailpro3 (Dec 4, 2009)

I am in the Mini build too. I am cruising right along. My daughter picked the color cause she wants it when I am done. Here is my progress so far.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> How did you like the Michigan weather while you were here???? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> well it snowed the hole time i was there, but ya'll are good at keeping the roads clean, so it's not too bad. i just would not like to live there for too long, caues i don't like snow that much lol. but other then that,it's not to bad up there.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detailpro3_@Mar 1 2010, 10:09 PM~16767331
> *I am in the Mini build too. I am cruising right along. My daughter picked the color cause she wants it when I am done. Here is my progress so far.
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good...where did u get the wheels from


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> > How did you like the Michigan weather while you were here???? :biggrin:
> > well it snowed the hole time i was there, but ya'll are good at keeping the roads clean, so it's not too bad. i just would not like to live there for too long, caues i don't like snow that much lol. but other then that,it's not to bad up there.
> 
> 
> Trust me, I don't like livin here cuz I can't stand snow.


----------



## IllTemperedRidez (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 2 2010, 07:55 AM~16770227
> *Trust me, I don't like livin here cuz I can't stand snow.
> *


 you to im from PA we got like 2 ft of snow on the ground still


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

LOL


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 2 2010, 02:12 PM~16773282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice i like it


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

we got 7 inches this morning/today. Now i get to watch the 7 ft snowman i built melt away by the weekend...lol. Gotta love the south. Freezing this weekend, get a tan next weekend... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I always post way too many pics, but that is how I always learned, by seeing what is being done. Here is where I'm at. Got the rear notch and cross bars done, and doing the best I can to stay on track with the original as this is a replica...

1:1









My progress so far....


























































Some for fun...

























Comments are always welcome....Thanks for looking..


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

NIce work MIke, clean as always


----------



## kymdlr (Apr 30, 2009)

What size styrene yall using to make frames?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kymdlr_@Mar 2 2010, 10:50 PM~16780162
> *What size styrene yall using to make frames?
> *


I usually use 1/8th inch


----------



## kymdlr (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 3 2010, 02:58 AM~16780228
> *I usually use 1/8th inch
> *


Is it sold like in a sheet or in a square rod? , any online sites to order it from?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kymdlr_@Mar 2 2010, 11:01 PM~16780259
> *Is it sold like in a sheet or in a square rod? , any online sites to order it from?
> *


Its sold in any of those, but most ppl buy the square and round tube, dont kno bout online sites, i get all my stuff from my local hobby shop


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 2 2010, 11:05 PM~16779655
> *NIce work MIke, clean as always
> *


Thanks, appreciate it.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 2 2010, 10:15 PM~16777159
> *we got 7 inches this morning/today.  Now i get to watch the 7 ft snowman i built  melt away by the weekend...lol.  Gotta love the south. Freezing this weekend, get a tan next weekend... :0  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, I know how that is. I think Michigan is the only state where you can use your lawnmower and snowblower in the same day. LOL


----------



## Detailpro3 (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 2 2010, 06:07 AM~16769710
> *lookin good...where did u get the wheels from
> *


Thank you. The wheels are from a nissan skyline 1/24th scale metal body car.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

got the wheel tubs built, primed, then put them in, still got some sanding to do.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good chevyguy but the driverside tub is a little wider...not trying to diss or anything but its noticeable other than that they look good


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 4 2010, 08:09 AM~16793332
> *got the wheel tubs built, primed, then put them in, still got some sanding to do.
> 
> 
> ...




Looks good homie ! thats some sweet engineering and scratchbuildin' to !!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 3 2010, 01:12 AM~16778978
> *I always post way too many pics, but that is how I always learned, by seeing what is being done. Here is where I'm at.  Got the rear notch and cross bars done, and doing the best I can to stay on track with the original as this is a replica...
> 
> 1:1
> ...





thats some sweet work bro!


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

looking good man learning how to notch better it going to be sweet when its done


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 2 2010, 10:12 PM~16778978
> *I always post way too many pics, but that is how I always learned, by seeing what is being done. Here is where I'm at.  Got the rear notch and cross bars done, and doing the best I can to stay on track with the original as this is a replica...
> 
> 1:1
> ...


this is gonna be a nice turn out when shes all done!! :wow:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 4 2010, 06:15 AM~16793366
> *looks good chevyguy but the driverside tub is a little wider...not trying to diss or anything but its noticeable other than that they look good
> *


x2 on that matt, still looks good, also what are u gonna use for ur ex-cab window? i wanna build an ex-cab outta 2 of my dimes, i have some clear plastic, but still not sure?!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 4 2010, 07:42 PM~16799559
> *x2 on that matt, still looks good, also what are u gonna use for ur ex-cab window? i wanna build an ex-cab outta 2 of my dimes, i have some clear plastic, but still not sure?!
> *


if not clear plastic, could always go with a tinted color, like the same color as the vehicle...ive done that to numerous ones..gives the illusion of colored window tint.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 4 2010, 08:42 PM~16799559
> *x2 on that matt, still looks good, also what are u gonna use for ur ex-cab window? i wanna build an ex-cab outta 2 of my dimes, i have some clear plastic, but still not sure?!
> *


i bought a sheet of clear plastic, u can get it at hobby lobby.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Wil have updates ltr tonite. working little by little. Decided to shave the cormer lights


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

I kno its only one pic, but jus shows im still in this lol :biggrin:. wit the front in primer u can c the bumper is molded more clearly. working on the bed and finishing smoothing out the front end too.









I have 3 other rides im trying to finish for a show in 2 weeks so this has kinda gotten put on the back burner


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good framedragger...im workin on mine to but going slow took on something a lil harder than i thought it was gonna be lol owell still got 2 months


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 5 2010, 08:12 PM~16809766
> *lookin good framedragger...im workin on mine to but going slow took on something a lil harder than i thought it was gonna be lol owell still got 2 months
> *


Yea thats y I havent been working really fast cuz of the tyme limit.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 5 2010, 09:23 PM~16809850
> *Yea thats y I havent been working really fast cuz of the tyme limit.
> *


im likin the front end molding!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks Hock, with the shaved corner lights it looks even sicker


----------



## Detailpro3 (Dec 4, 2009)

I finished my truck for the MT build. My daughter chose the color and now its in her room for her to keep.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good everyone....

Here is where I'm at...little by little...


















Started the falce floor that will be wood grain and hinged....


















Thanks for all the feedback as well....


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 6 2010, 12:46 AM~16811450
> *Looking good everyone....
> 
> Here is where I'm at...little by little...
> ...


im a mini trucker to the core..... but this build is picure perfect! u got this shit right were it needs 2 be!!! keep on the same pace..... u got this build in the bag!!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 6 2010, 09:46 AM~16811450
> *Looking good everyone....
> 
> Here is where I'm at...little by little...
> ...


DAMN!! That looks killer!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is what i have been working on, i took the stock dash and glued a flat piece of plastic to the front of it, to smooth it out, then bondoed that up, then added a round piece of tubing, to give it some shape, just bondoed all that together and this is how it came out, still got some sanding to do, and some priming onit. but i will get to that soon.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detailpro3_@Mar 5 2010, 10:29 PM~16810455
> *I finished my truck for the MT build. My daughter chose the color and now its in her room for her to keep.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good but the headlight bezels go in from the back then the lenses in from the front


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

dash is comin along. everybodys lookin good!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 6 2010, 12:46 AM~16811450
> *Looking good everyone....
> 
> Here is where I'm at...little by little...
> ...


looks good but compared to the 1:1 pics the floor looks too high...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 6 2010, 06:37 AM~16811948
> *this is what i have been working on, i took the stock dash and glued a flat piece of plastic to the front of it, to smooth it out, then bondoed that up, then added a round piece of tubing, to give it some shape, just bondoed all that together and this is how it came out, still got some sanding to do, and some priming onit. but i will get to that soon.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks i was just tring somthing diff.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 6 2010, 08:40 AM~16812449
> *thanks i was just tring somthing diff.
> *


kinda has the shape of a late 50s dash i like it


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

The floor has to be a little higher for the frame and axle to clear. The 1:1 has 18 & 20" wheels and the closest I could get to the 1:1 look was the 18 & 23" combo I'm going with. 

It won't be 100% perfect, but as close as I can. 

Thanks everyone for the comments.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i see makes since in no way was i trien to diss i just noticed it and wanted to make sure you knew...looks badass


----------



## Detailpro3 (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 6 2010, 07:25 AM~16812201
> *looks good but the headlight bezels go in from the back then the lenses in from the front
> *


Ya i fixed that. I was not paying attention. Its all good now. Thank you for pointing that out.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i got some shit done in the lab finally! 
finished fabbin the floor in th cab

























got the doors hung along with a suicide tail gate


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 7 2010, 02:48 AM~16817755
> *i got some shit done in the lab finally!
> finished fabbin the floor in th cab
> 
> ...





damn you! i need one of them front ends bad lol

and some sick ass work on that floor pan bro!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

yah really, so could i, u said u were gonna go look cuzz u said there was a couple in one of ur spots?! u f*in ball dropper!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 7 2010, 12:48 AM~16817755
> *i got some shit done in the lab finally!
> finished fabbin the floor in th cab
> 
> ...


lookn good hock, keep up the good work,


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

got the frame primed up, then started on the floor, and im also using the stock trans hump, still gota lot of work to do, and im also still working on the front suspension too.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice progress guys they are lookin good


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

keep up the good work, everyone is doing a great job.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well got the dash finished up, and primed down.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

dash came out good i like the shape and the overhang


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 8 2010, 09:01 AM~16826191
> *well got the dash finished up, and primed down.
> 
> 
> ...





:wow: thats sick! nice work bro!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 8 2010, 11:15 AM~16826680
> *:wow:  thats sick! nice work bro!
> *


x2...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

THANKS i realy like how the dash came out too. it's just somthing diff, and i want every inch of my S-10 to be custom.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Everyones builds looking good


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i nead to get some progress goin on my shit i had this idea to do a tacoma frontend conversion...a 2001...so its goin slow i shoulda just did the older style woulda been alot easier lol ill get pics up eventually
heres what gave me the idea lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 9 2010, 01:12 PM~16840416
> *i nead to get some progress goin on my shit i had this idea to do a tacoma frontend conversion...a 2001...so its goin slow i shoulda just did the older style woulda been alot easier lol ill get pics up eventually
> heres what gave me the idea lol
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: dam cant wait to c this


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i been workin on it for a couple weeks im just going by pics i tried to find measurements for everything and asked on a tacoma forum for someone to measure their shit...some guys said they would but didnt so i came up with a pic of a truck with a liscense plate on front and since U.S. plates are 6x12 i used it to gauge it as close as i could get it lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, i got that same truck on my shop wall.. :cheesy: sittin in front of the frisco cafe...minitruckin calendar :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 9 2010, 03:27 PM~16841063
> *yeah, i got that same truck on my shop wall.. :cheesy:  sittin in front of the frisco cafe...minitruckin calendar :biggrin:
> *


That Firsco cafe is like 20 minutes from my house....My buddies S-10 is in that pic also.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Updates coming......


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 9 2010, 02:12 PM~16840416
> *i nead to get some progress goin on my shit i had this idea to do a tacoma frontend conversion...a 2001...so its goin slow i shoulda just did the older style woulda been alot easier lol ill get pics up eventually
> heres what gave me the idea lol
> 
> ...



is this truck a no regets truck... its such a rad truck.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

im not sure about the truck other than its from grant kustoms and has 55 chevy rear metal


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Mar 9 2010, 04:36 PM~16841710
> *is this truck a no regets truck... its such a rad truck.
> *


Severed Ties


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

^^ yeap..was gonna say that. 20 minutes eh? thats pretty cool


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 10 2010, 08:07 AM~16848840
> *^^ yeap..was gonna say that.  20 minutes eh?  thats pretty cool
> *


yea ceen that truck in person. Im not that far either from that cafe


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well i got the trans hump molded in, and put into primer, then got some trim pieces started, this is the corvette motor im using, i already painted it up, and i cut of the head rest on the stock seats, cut down the stock console, and built a speeker box, almost ready for some paint.


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 9 2010, 02:12 PM~16840416
> *i nead to get some progress goin on my shit i had this idea to do a tacoma frontend conversion...a 2001...so its goin slow i shoulda just did the older style woulda been alot easier lol ill get pics up eventually
> heres what gave me the idea lol
> 
> ...


reminds me of my old v8 taco


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn thats badass intheblood thats actually more what mine will look like to cause it has shaved corners


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 11 2010, 04:48 AM~16858281
> *well i got the trans hump molded in, and put into primer, then got some trim pieces started, this is the corvette motor im using, i already painted it up, and i cut of the head rest on the stock seats, cut down the stock console, and built a speeker box, almost ready for some paint.
> 
> 
> ...


sik work bro :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

nice!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin good all around guys!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

heres a pic of my frontend progress still neads some putty in spots and i nead to do a lil bit of shaping on the lights...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn! that looks pretty damned close!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks it may be a little off considering i only used pictures and had no measurments to go by lol


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

yota metal work by bob grant at grant custom was in <st> sold to a NR member and will be at my truck/car show on march 27th in vislia ca show called DangerZone 2010 all need to come and get ideas last year had 1200 show rides expecting 15000 this year


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

got the cab on for mock up, just seeing how it looks all put together.


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

looks bad ass man


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 12 2010, 06:51 AM~16868891
> *heres a pic of my frontend progress still neads some putty in spots and i nead to do a lil bit of shaping on the lights...
> 
> 
> ...


That looks insane bro, :biggrin: :0


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks framedragger...looks good chevyguy


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Mar 12 2010, 09:27 AM~16869645
> *yota metal work by bob grant at grant custom was in <st> sold to a NR member and will be at my truck/car  show on march 27th in vislia ca show called DangerZone 2010 all need to come and get ideas last year had 1200 show rides expecting 15000 this year
> 
> 
> ...



that what i thought it was in NR.... thanks for the flyer


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

what did u use to make that taco grill?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 12 2010, 07:51 AM~16868891
> *heres a pic of my frontend progress still neads some putty in spots and i nead to do a lil bit of shaping on the lights...
> 
> 
> ...


that looks pretty spot on bro!! nice!! is this the 1:24 hylux or the 1:20 toy? guessing the 1:24 givin the plastic cast color? how are u re-workin that hood?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 12 2010, 01:20 PM~16871638
> *got the cab on for mock up, just seeing how it looks all put together.
> 
> 
> ...


looks pretty good mocked up! so quit now cuzz we are in the same podium invite! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 12 2010, 07:51 AM~16868891
> *heres a pic of my frontend progress still neads some putty in spots and i nead to do a lil bit of shaping on the lights...
> 
> 
> ...


i almost forgot! i noticed the body line in the fender... how did u scribe that in so straight, looks good! u should build this to a "T" and have it casted!! u could make some cash and a lot of mini truckers would be happy! i ve been kinda workin on a b2200 for a while but cant get it to come out right! :angry: as long as i spent on a couple, with so much frustration building up, it actually felt good to smash the shit out of a couple!! then back 2 square 1! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Mar 12 2010, 06:12 PM~16874209
> *what did u use to make that taco grill?
> *


i used sheet styrene first i used thin to make it easier to get the basic shape then i built it up for more depth and more to work with


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 12 2010, 08:09 PM~16875403
> *that looks pretty spot on bro!! nice!! is this the 1:24 hylux or the 1:20 toy? guessing the 1:24 givin the plastic cast color? how are u re-workin that hood?
> *


its the 1/24 crew cab on the hood i cut the center out of the stock hood and cut some sheet styrene for the basic shape and curved it for the hump then i put a bunch of super glue and some putty on the sides to blend it in


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 12 2010, 10:44 PM~16875824
> *i used sheet styrene first i used thin to make it easier to get the basic shape then i built it up for more depth and more to work with
> *



great idea and execution homie !!!!!!!!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 12 2010, 08:17 PM~16875517
> *i almost forgot! i noticed the body line in the fender... how did u scribe that in so straight, looks good! u should build this to a "T" and have it casted!! u could make some cash and a lot of mini truckers would be happy! i ve been kinda workin on a b2200 for a while but cant get it to come out right!  :angry:  as long as i spent on a couple, with so much frustration building up, it actually felt good to smash the shit out of a couple!! then back 2 square 1!  :biggrin:
> *


i did the line using my caliper to "trace" the fender then scribed it in using diff files...i know what you mean about getting frustrated about projects i got some that are 10 years old that may never see paint lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks trendsetta


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

lookin good


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 12 2010, 09:11 PM~16875429
> *looks pretty good mocked up! so quit now cuzz we are in the same podium invite!  :biggrin:
> *


can't quit, im in it to win it. lol


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Small Update...but this part is hard with having to relocate EVERYTHING....

1:1









Where I'm at...

























Thanks for looking...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

off to a good start on the motor Mike


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 13 2010, 04:37 PM~16881503
> *Small Update...but this part is hard with having to relocate EVERYTHING....
> 
> 1:1
> ...


i have seen this truck at a car show, and it's awesome, and you are doing a great job making it look like the real thing. the dude that owns the real one would love to see this. good job onit.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

put the dash init to see how it fits, and looks.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

last pic's before it goes into the paint booth.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Good luck with the paint homie! Cant wait to see it painted!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

chassis almost ready for paint...movable suspension,watts link with 2 link,working arms with steering...


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

That is some sick ass work bro and I love the movable suspension and u can change the steering position damn u got wrapped up big time awsome job


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 15 2010, 03:52 PM~16898191
> *chassis almost ready for paint...movable suspension,watts link with 2 link,working arms with steering...
> 
> 
> ...


THats it im retiring lol :biggrin:. Thats jus insane bro, you're a FN Geious  :wow:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks guys...i might try to make it steer with the steering wheel but i havnt decided yet lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 15 2010, 06:19 PM~16899488
> *thanks guys...i might try to make it steer with the steering wheel but i havnt decided yet lol
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: your killing me bro :0


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lol im doin my best...not to kill you to win lmao


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 15 2010, 06:28 PM~16899586
> *lol im doin my best...not to kill you to win lmao
> *


lmao :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

matt ur killin me here! ex-dime is lookin awsome!!

KY--- that frame is wild! and it moves! now make it steer... u got it in the bag id say!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks hock but i wouldnt say that i got it in the bag theres alot of badass builds...alot of people havnt posted progress tho so i dunno if they are out of the buildoff or holding out with some super sick stuff?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 15 2010, 07:04 PM~16899944
> *thanks hock but i wouldnt say that i got it in the bag theres alot of badass builds...alot of people havnt posted progress tho so i dunno if they are out of the buildoff or holding out with some super sick stuff?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 15 2010, 08:16 PM~16900938
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 15 2010, 08:17 PM~16900953
> *:0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i gave up early cuz i knew that you had some shit i didnt even wanna compete with...

i had an idea, but you take the cake on the steering shit bro! amazing work, and i dont doubt you got this one with slide out seats and steering shit..!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks brian but i still got alot to do and paint...and only a month and a half left... :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

:twak: :twak: git-r-dun


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

it will be done in time


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 15 2010, 04:52 PM~16898191
> *chassis almost ready for paint...movable suspension,watts link with 2 link,working arms with steering...
> 
> 
> ...


im just glad that you are not in the same build off that im in. that frame is super sweet. you are kickin some ass with it. keep up the killer work.
HOCK come on now, your build is lookn sweet too. this invite round is going to be tuff, both of us are doing some killer work. and the others that are in it are doing some nice work in it too. this is going to be a tuff one to call. it's going to come down to the wire on this one. :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks chevyguy... everyone is doin great it gonna be a super close call on every build off


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 15 2010, 07:04 PM~16899944
> *thanks hock but i wouldnt say that i got it in the bag theres alot of badass builds...alot of people havnt posted progress tho so i dunno if they are out of the buildoff or holding out with some super sick stuff?
> *


true, there are a lotta good builds goin on, but remember, its pretty much a 3 part build, winners, podium invite, and the open round 4 guys, so were not ALL against each other this round!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea sometimes i foget whos in which build lol


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

but the only thing that sucks about the hole thing is that me and hock are in battle against each other. but if i know hock, he agrees with me on this one, at this point we don't care who wins, we are just havin too much fun watching each other build some sweet ass S-10's lol.
DYNASTY--DRAG-LO KUSTOMS 4 LIFE.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

Im still in the comp
got some frame work done to the dodge :biggrin: 

was going to do some thing like this but was not feeling it









but got a sweet idea with some old sucker sticks









cut them up :0 









and started to build  
















frame partially done


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thats crazy bro, very unique idea :thumbsup:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

thanks, dont worry there is more were that came from
truck mock up


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 16 2010, 06:50 PM~16910608
> *Thats crazy bro, very unique idea  :thumbsup:
> *


X2, i would have never thought of something like that in a million years.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Mar 16 2010, 06:52 PM~16910633
> *thanks, dont worry there is more were that came from
> *


 :0 hno: lol


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

:werd:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that frame is badass i saw in on the mini truckin site and was wondering when u was gonna post it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Mar 16 2010, 09:45 PM~16910564
> *Im still in the comp
> got some frame work done to the dodge  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0 Damn never seen this done before


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Mar 16 2010, 09:45 PM~16910564
> *Im still in the comp
> got some frame work done to the dodge  :biggrin:
> 
> ...






DUDE! thats bad ass right there! sick ass work man!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Mar 16 2010, 07:52 PM~16910633
> *thanks, dont worry there is more were that came from
> truck mock up
> 
> ...


man that is sick, that was a good idea to use bones for a frame. creepy.
were did you get those bones??????


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 16 2010, 06:06 PM~16910173
> *but the only thing that sucks about the hole thing is that me and hock are in battle against each other. but if i know hock, he agrees with me on this one, at this point we don't care who wins, we are just havin too much fun watching each other build some sweet ass S-10's lol.
> DYNASTY--DRAG-LO KUSTOMS 4 LIFE.
> *


x2! :biggrin: just hoepe i get er dun!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Mar 16 2010, 06:45 PM~16910564
> *Im still in the comp
> got some frame work done to the dodge  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


that was a good ass idea for the frame!! looks good!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 17 2010, 04:26 AM~16914537
> *man that is sick, that was a good idea to use bones for a frame. creepy.
> were did you get those bones??????
> *


thanks for the comps guys its been floating around my head for awhile 
chevyguy i got the sucker sticks from halloween candy that wal-mart sold last year :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Everyone is doing a killer job.

Here's my update...

1:1









Project


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

looking good 904


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

that's a clean frame set up. i likes


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good 904...are you gonna fill the lines on the fuel cell and square it off to make it match?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 19 2010, 02:26 PM~16938852
> *looks good 904...are you gonna fill the lines on the fuel cell and square it off to make it match?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 19 2010, 02:28 PM~16938872
> *:yes:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well i got the first base coat of silver onit yeasterday. and i need to do some wet sanding and then put another coat of silver onit, then i can start taping off for the first coat of blue. and i need to do some sanding on the frame, and put another coat of silver onit too. all in good time. lol :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 21 2010, 08:05 AM~16951064
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats gonna be nice bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good chevyguy


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks guys, still got some sanding and painting left but i almost done with this one, and we still got like 2 months left. i'm going to go crazy.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

paint looks good, cant wait to see the blue on it.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm Bbaacckkk!!! LOL

Now that the show is over i can start bak on this one. Started working on the frame, gonna b a revese link setup. Stay tuned


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

lookn good.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

x2 nice start on the frame


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks guys :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin good guys!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

Got a little farther on some of the webbing. :0 
Finished the front grill.

sorry some pics are not very clear. :uh: 

Had to mark, and cut the front of the grill to open it for the webbing.









Once all cleaned up
added in starter brace pieces









And continued to fill in webbing









until it is completly done.









Once i put in the lights to check the look of it. it looked kind of bare.









So i added in a front surround to fill in the front.









Also I started on the canopy a few weeks back it is made out if plastic corner protectors from a microwave box.









Canopy shape cut and glued together.










Canopy rear door cut out,needs cleaning up, and shaping to be ready for more webbing.









Cleaned up and started adding some bracing in the canopy door for more webbing.









Thanks for coming by to the lab and looking at what Im doing, more to come later as it gets done.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

builds looking good


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

grille and "canopy" looks good sweetdreamer


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Mar 22 2010, 09:24 PM~16967625
> *Got a little farther on some of the webbing. :0
> Finished the front grill.
> 
> ...



that grill is killer man. great job on that.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

been awhile since i posted up on this so here's where im at right now!
by build on the mini truckin thread is named "fun 4 two" and heres some pics to make sence of it, still more to do!!






got the frame about done too


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

thanks, working on the webbing for the canopy right now.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 24 2010, 07:39 PM~16991380
> *been awhile since i posted up on this so here's where im at right now!
> by build on the mini truckin thread is named "fun 4 two" and heres some pics to make sence of it, still more to do!!
> 
> ...



now thats pretty damn sweet hock.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well i think im finished with the back of my frame with the suspension setup. I say think because idk if i will add more tubing, now its tyme to start on the front :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i only gotta ask, does it move? and nice tube work bro!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

No doesnt move, but when the bags get put in it moves the axle down a bit :happysad: lol


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 24 2010, 09:02 PM~16991717
> *Well i think im finished with the back of my frame with the suspension setup. I say think because idk if i will add more tubing, now its tyme to start on the front  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN that's a sick ass frame.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 24 2010, 11:02 PM~16991717
> *Well i think im finished with the back of my frame with the suspension setup. I say think because idk if i will add more tubing, now its tyme to start on the front  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





looks bad ass! looks damn close to real man :wow: sick ass frame work


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 24 2010, 08:14 PM~16991906
> *looks bad ass! looks damn close to real man :wow:  sick ass frame work
> *


x2 i really like it!! came out nice!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks guys appreciate it, im going for broke on this build, I got a few more surprises in store to lol  :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks badass wes i like the design...cant wait to see what else u got in store


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 25 2010, 02:49 PM~16999650
> *looks badass wes i like the design...cant wait to see what else u got in store
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Got the wheel tubs in, and started to fill in the rest of the bed, also started on the interior mockup... more soon :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 28 2010, 10:37 PM~17029858
> *Got the wheel tubs in, and started to fill in the rest of the bed, also started on the interior mockup... more soon  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



damn wes looks good..


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks bro I appreciate it


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lookin good Wes


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 29 2010, 09:32 AM~17032582
> *lookin good Wes
> *


Thanks Mark :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lovin the way the doors are. different..looks smooth wes!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 29 2010, 01:11 PM~17034320
> *lovin the way the doors are.  different..looks smooth wes!
> *


Thanks Brian that was the plan wit the doors :biggrin:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

sweet wes man u are one bad ass minitrucker builder


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Mar 29 2010, 08:00 PM~17038377
> *sweet wes man u are one bad ass minitrucker builder
> *


I really appreciate that bro thanks :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm still in this one....trying very hard to keep this the same as the 1:1

Starting on the Jambs...

















Having to extend the firewall and rework the interior jambs for it to look like the 1:1

















Interior look after reworking the floor pan and fire wall...

























Pic with the 1:1









And Yes...The doors still shut...









I hope to finish the build....having a lot of fun..All you guys are building awesome rides...I just hope to see a lot of people finish.

Thanks for looking and thanks for the comments.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 30 2010, 12:30 AM~17040461
> *I'm still in this one....trying very hard to keep this the same as the 1:1
> 
> Starting on the Jambs...
> ...


OMG...Looks fantastic man.Mad props to you for all the fab work.Im watching this one.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks....appreciate it...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks great Mike, gives me some inspiration on how to do my jambs


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks Wes


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD MIKE D


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Mar 29 2010, 11:37 PM~17041024
> *OMG...Looks fantastic man.Mad props to you for all the fab work.Im watching this one.
> *



X2 VERY NICE WORK MIKE :0 :0 uffin: :420: uffin: :420: 

AND TO EVERYONE ELSE IN THIS BUILDOFF... ALL TRUCKS ARE LOOKIN SICK. THANKS GUYS FRO THE INSIRATION TO WANT TO BUILD A CUSTOM FRAMED TRUCK...>!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Appreciate it guys....hoping to get it finished in time.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 30 2010, 01:30 AM~17040461
> *I'm still in this one....trying very hard to keep this the same as the 1:1
> 
> Starting on the Jambs...
> ...






WOW :wow: 

THE ATTENTION TO DETAIL IS OUTSTANDING BRO! ONCE AGAIN, KILLER WORK, I CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS DONE


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 30 2010, 12:30 AM~17040461
> *I'm still in this one....trying very hard to keep this the same as the 1:1
> 
> Starting on the Jambs...
> ...


nice work


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

^^thats fuckin awesome work!! Im debating on doin another jambed out beast..you make it look too damn easy bro!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thank you....the jambs deff aren't easy. I'm too picky and try to make it perfect.....or as close to it as possible. Hopefully more to come this weekend. We will see.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 30 2010, 09:55 PM~17051087
> *Thank you....the jambs deff aren't easy.  I'm too picky and try to make it perfect.....or as close to it as possible.  Hopefully more to come this weekend.  We will see.
> *


x2 on that, im having issues with mine :uh:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

easiest way ive found to do jambs is put a piece agains it and trace the outside to get the basic shape then trim to fit...looks good mkd


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 31 2010, 10:24 AM~17054780
> *easiest way ive found to do jambs is put a piece agains it and trace the outside to get the basic shape then trim to fit...looks good mkd
> *


Ive done that, its jus hard to make sure it fills the interior correctly uder the dash and the rocker panels


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 31 2010, 10:24 AM~17054780
> *easiest way ive found to do jambs is put a piece agains it and trace the outside to get the basic shape then trim to fit...looks good mkd
> *


thats how i did my stepside just recently, kinda mad that i cant get the doors to close completely, at least i went as far to finish door jambs for once.

Everybodys doin a damn good job in here!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

man everybody is kicking some ass on there builds. keep it up guys.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

nice door jambs and fire wall ,
everyones rides are looking good


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 29 2010, 11:30 PM~17040461
> *I'm still in this one....trying very hard to keep this the same as the 1:1
> 
> Starting on the Jambs...
> ...


this is BADD ASS BROTHER!! :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Decided to make a a new floor and firewall for the GMC, Il have pics tonite


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Heres the start of the new floor and firewall, still have the tunnel, and the sides and jambs to do :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin good wes. thinkin waaaayyy outside the box.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 1 2010, 08:30 PM~17071133
> *lookin good wes.  thinkin waaaayyy outside the box.
> *


Thanks bro :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice start on the interior wes


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 2 2010, 10:22 AM~17075990
> *nice start on the interior wes
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Will have some more updates on the interior soon. Looks very rough but its getting there :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i will have some update pic's soon, i hurt my back and have been laying in bed for a week, but i hope to get some paint work done on my build sometime this week. if my back will let me. 
keep up the killer work everyone.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Heres where the interior is at now, made the center console, and the sides of the floor. Also had to widen the dash cuz it didnt line up :uh:. Next is the firewall and jambs. I kno it looks rough but ya'll kno how I work :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks good Wes, keep the progress coming...this is gonna be a tough one for some of us to finish.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 3 2010, 08:59 PM~17088620
> *Looks good Wes, keep the progress coming...this is gonna be a tough one for some of us to finish.
> *


thanks mike, idk if im gonna finish lol


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Me either...my wife's bout ready to pop.....babys coming any day.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 3 2010, 09:02 PM~17088640
> *Me either...my wife's bout ready to pop.....babys coming any day.
> *


well least u got a good excuse, im jus running out of tyme for the fab work, gotta start sandin soon. (at least 2 weeks worth :uh: :uh: )


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

its crunch time guys...and carpal tunnel syndrome time...LOL


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> Heres where the interior is at now, made the center console, and the sides of the floor. Also had to widen the dash cuz it didnt line up :uh:. Next is the firewall and jambs. I kno it looks rough but ya'll kno how I work :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> > Heres where the interior is at now, made the center console, and the sides of the floor. Also had to widen the dash cuz it didnt line up :uh:. Next is the firewall and jambs. I kno it looks rough but ya'll kno how I work :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

here is my finished frame for my S-10, did not know if ya could see the air line so i pointed it out on the pic's. now all i need to do is add the body once i get done painting it. lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thats clean bro, nice job :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

chassis looks good man is the body gonna be all silver?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 5 2010, 06:25 PM~17104460
> *chassis looks good man is the body gonna be all silver?
> *


the body is going to be blue and silver.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks, i should have the body painted by next week, if the weather holds up for that long. lol.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 8 2010, 10:11 AM~17132840
> *thanks, i should have the body painted by next week, if the weather holds up for that long. lol.
> *


Thats gonna be one NASTY mofo when done bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

almost got the canopy done









and started on the interior


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that canopy looks badass


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

X2, damn if i did that, it would be in pieces. Awesome job man!

And man is the competition fierce as hell!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice work on the shell bro. 


As for where im at I finally finished the jams, not the best but it'l have to do :uh: . Now i got about 2 weeks worth of body work and sanding to do :uh: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

good luck with that bro.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 8 2010, 08:46 PM~17139580
> *good luck with that bro.
> *


lol thanks bro :happysad:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

thanks on the comps boys. the canopy has been hell it's fallen apart a couple times but that all in the fun of it. makes it hard and unique, not everyone would stick with it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol, hell i can barely stick with one project at a time... :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

So as promised here are the pics of the interior mudded up lol . Also u can c the jambs all finished any gaps u c will b closed once it is assembled  , and the truck is finally wearing some primer :biggrin:... more very soon


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good Wes...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 9 2010, 10:43 PM~17149920
> *Looking good Wes...
> *


Thanks Mike


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Apr 8 2010, 06:23 PM~17137433
> *almost got the canopy done
> 
> 
> ...


man that canopy is bad ass!!!!!!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Apr 9 2010, 10:01 PM~17149122
> *So as promised here are the pics of the interior mudded up lol . Also u can c the jambs all finished any gaps u c will b closed once it is assembled  , and the truck is finally wearing some primer  :biggrin:... more very soon
> 
> 
> ...


 that console is lookn good. this is going to be a bad ass build when it's done.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good wes what are you gonna do about the wheels over the top of the fender? is it not gonna lay?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i was wondering the same thing.. super sized cowl hood? Looks badass ill admit. I gotta get a box dime damnit!..its the only one i havent built since the lowrider version came out.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97+Apr 10 2010, 06:36 AM~17151336-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH it will lay lol, i think im gonna run hoodless on this one, although I will paint the hood and display it with it :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

picked up some paint for my dime today, got some good weather goin, so now i need 2 do the same!!! off to that lab! :biggrin:


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

hey guys wats up, i just joined this yesterday,theres tons of models on here!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

everyones trucks looking good i wish i could finish mine but its packed away


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

made the upper control arms tonite and will continue on it tomorroe. Still sanding away on the bed too LOL. 








Talk about narrow :wow: 








and yes the motor will fit :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD WES!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 11 2010, 08:42 PM~17163922
> *LOOKIN GOOD WES!
> *


Thanks Mark


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

cant wait to see this one done... keep up the good work wes


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Apr 11 2010, 08:40 PM~17163882
> *made the upper control arms tonite and will continue on it tomorroe. Still sanding away on the bed too LOL.
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good the engine looks tiny lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by importmadness+Apr 11 2010, 08:48 PM~17164014-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL it is bro, but it has a turbo...... :biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Progress looking good, bro.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

all u guys r doin an outstandin job on ur builds...very nice detailin work. u all have some very interestin ideas...it is very helpful. keep up da good work guys...laterz.  :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeap, thats some skinny work...i assume the bags will be unaccounted for up front? 

Still lookin good guys!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank guys



> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 12 2010, 02:32 PM~17170492
> *yeap, thats some skinny work...i assume the bags will be unaccounted for up front?
> 
> Still lookin good guys!
> *


Actually bro I made "filler" plates to fit on the inside part of the control arms. There will b bags lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

very awesome....its the seeing them part, that will be a bit a problem eh? Either way its cool they are in there!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 12 2010, 08:32 PM~17174207
> *very awesome....its the seeing them part, that will be a bit a problem eh?  Either way its cool they are in there!
> *


Ya thats the part, but there will b photo eveidence that they are there :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

been awhile, but but heres my up date... got the jet skies done, so ill post em up now, engine done, frame dryin, those pics soon to come, then paint work! the paint on the skies are the colors ill use, i jus gotta figure out patterns?! :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats awesome hock!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i got almost everything painted then did some sanding in a few spot and nead to touch it up but ran out of paint....went to 4 diff stores noone has it i got a couple more places to look but might have to do a color change


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

I have been slacking on this build... 

But i did manage to Build some hinges and doors the other night


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 13 2010, 09:10 PM~17184701
> *been awhile, but but heres my up date... got the jet skies done, so ill post em up now, engine done, frame dryin, those pics soon to come, then paint work! the paint on the skies are the colors ill use, i jus gotta figure out patterns?!  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


them jet skies are lookn good hock. keep it up.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 14 2010, 12:49 PM~17191312
> *them jet skies are lookn good hock. keep it up.
> *


thanks bro, im off as we speak to get goin on some paint on the body now!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

skis look good so i take it the truck will be blue and black with tan interior?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Got the front suspension finished and after some issues i wont have the front bags, nor will i b keeping the AWD  :uh:. On a good note i have moved on to the wet sanding stage on the primer :biggrin: more soon








The plates for where the bags would b, airlines will run here


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Sick work fellas! Keep it up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 13 2010, 08:10 PM~17184701
> *been awhile, but but heres my up date... got the jet skies done, so ill post em up now, engine done, frame dryin, those pics soon to come, then paint work! the paint on the skies are the colors ill use, i jus gotta figure out patterns?!  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good bro, what color is that blue???


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

lots of work here!! nice job !!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

nice builds so far fellas!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 14 2010, 08:40 PM~17196663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro I appreciate it :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking really good Wes and Hock...everyone is doing a great job....

Anyone have any extra compressors from the hilux kit....or know which hilux kit I need that has the compressors..???


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 14 2010, 09:06 PM~17197153
> *Looking really good Wes and Hock...everyone is doing a great job....
> 
> Anyone have any extra compressors from the hilux kit....or know which hilux kit I need that has the compressors..???
> *


Any of the hilux slammed ones have them, the white, black, red, or orange ones. Unfortunately I dont have any spares bro


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Apr 14 2010, 11:10 PM~17197224
> *Any of the hilux slammed ones have them, the white, black, red, or orange ones. Unfortunately I dont have any spares bro
> *


Don't forget the blue one and the green one! :biggrin:


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

i have plenty of compressors and tanks layin around if any1 is intereted in buying a few at a time ill cast some more just pm me


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

^^ same here, compressors (2 differnt type), tanks all casted

looks good up in here guys


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

finally some color...


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:wow: Smoooooooooootttthhhh!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 15 2010, 05:37 PM~17205402
> *finally some color...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color bro


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 14 2010, 06:12 PM~17194569
> *skis look good so i take it the truck will be blue and black with tan interior?
> *


actually, metallic blue, pearl white and metallic charcoal with tan guts! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Apr 14 2010, 08:36 PM~17196607
> *Looks good bro, what color is that blue???
> *


its testors laquer 1844m icy blue


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 15 2010, 05:37 PM~17205402
> *finally some color...
> 
> 
> ...


looks awsome bro!! shake n shoot i take it?! which one?


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

nice paint bro i like the blue


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 15 2010, 08:37 PM~17205402
> *finally some color...
> 
> 
> ...





:wow: jake thats some smooth shit man! killer work on it


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

got the canopy done for the d-50 :wow: 





































all the trucks look really good


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Jake, that shits sweet..who said you cant paint? lol awesome!!

and that canopy is the deal bro..took a damn good bit of paitence i can imagine! :wow:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

thanks man, ya it took a lot.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks alot guys i been practicing...the paint is duplicolor cant remember the name something blue pearl :420:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

sweetdreamer i like that canopy it came out sick


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Apr 15 2010, 08:16 PM~17207136
> *got the canopy done for the d-50 :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


damn! how much time u got in that bad boy?! came out nice!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok dont kno if this will b the final body color, but it is different. about 6 coats of HOK Candy Apple Red, over a Galaxy grey base, almost like a copper color :0 
Oh yea its not cleared yet either :biggrin: LMK wat ya think


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 15 2010, 06:37 PM~17205402
> *finally some color...
> 
> 
> ...


man that paint looks great man, keep it up.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks bro...so im thinkin of adding some storm grey to it some how but not sure how maby 2 tone or just some grafix but not sure yet


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Apr 16 2010, 08:58 PM~17217263
> *Ok dont kno if this will b the final body color, but it is different. about 6 coats of HOK Candy Apple Red, over a Galaxy grey base, almost like a copper color  :0
> Oh yea its not cleared yet either  :biggrin:  LMK wat ya think
> 
> ...


looks good nice color


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 17 2010, 06:27 AM~17219634
> *looks good nice color
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

hock the canopy has anywhere from 10 to 20 hours into it , i lost count there could be more


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

gettin into my dime a lil more, made a new windshield post for the one that broke, engine together painted and wired the plugs
























i scratch built the a-arms front and rear, the suspention is about done and the frame should be done! pics soon!
also, i bought a truck off one of the guys from the mini truckin build he had started but wouldnt finish, its a toyota with a camaro front end, put it next to my dime :biggrin: ill have more on that one later, i got some ideas, but need to finish the dime 1st! :uh:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good hock...and that toyota is a cool idea dude should have finished it lol looks like u got alot of work to do on it


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 17 2010, 03:01 PM~17222254
> *lookin good hock...and that toyota is a cool idea dude should have finished it lol looks like u got alot of work to do on it
> *


yah it needs some work, but it should be a good turn out! i cut the rear off of the camaro body it came with and im gonna try to make a tailgate/roll pan with the rear of the car! i just gotta get the dime done 1st or ill loose interest and i wont make the dead line :uh:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 17 2010, 02:57 PM~17222234
> *gettin into my dime a lil more, made a new windshield post for the one that broke, engine together painted and wired the plugs
> 
> 
> ...


Coming along good bro, little more than 4 weeks left lol :cheesy:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

got the frame about done, beer set in too early so ill quit while im ahead! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good hock good thing you didnt try building with a beer buzz mighta ruined something and set u back some lol


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

WOW TO EVERY ONE............ :around: :around: :around: MAJOR DETAIL....SICKEST SHIT .....KEEP IT COMIN' :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :420: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Got the doors and body sprayed grey, hoping to get the candy red on today, try ti have pics tonite :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:wow: :wow: 

clean work homie !


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 18 2010, 01:44 AM~17225698
> *got the frame about done, beer set in too early so ill quit while im ahead!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



awesome job on ur frame bro'...cant wait to c it done. keep up da good work...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well of course the sun goes away when i go to take pics. ANyway heres the final color, after 7 coats lol :wow: , jus needs little work and clear, have to get more paint for the doors though :angry:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 18 2010, 03:50 PM~17229427
> *awesome job on ur frame bro'...cant wait to c it done. keep up da good work...
> *


thanks for the props guys, looks like frame dragger is ahead if he gets his paint down on the body today, im still in primer and mud in one spot! :uh:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

frame dragger that colour sweet man, loving it! keep up the good work! 

and bad gas that rear end set up looks awesome!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Apr 18 2010, 06:51 PM~17230743
> *Well of course the sun goes away when i go to take pics. ANyway heres the final color, after 7 coats lol  :wow: , jus needs little work and clear, have to get more paint for the doors though  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good hope you get it done in time


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Apr 18 2010, 07:51 PM~17231472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool frame setup what did you use for the bags?


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Apr 18 2010, 06:51 PM~17230743
> *Well of course the sun goes away when i go to take pics. ANyway heres the final color, after 7 coats lol  :wow: , jus needs little work and clear, have to get more paint for the doors though  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



damn make looks good.. i bet this it looks killer in the sun


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 19 2010, 09:59 AM~17235080
> *cool frame setup what did you use for the bags?
> *


I take a part old CD player & tape player and use the rubber shock in side.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

good idea they look pretty good


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens+Apr 19 2010, 01:55 AM~17234398-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does and its not even cleared yet :0 thanks man


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

What do you cut your styrene with...you make really nice and small brackets....

This looks great.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

SOme pics in the sun, member its not cleared yet


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 19 2010, 09:18 PM~17240932
> *What do you cut your styrene with...you make really nice and small brackets....
> 
> This looks great.
> *


I use a razer saw, dremel tool & 11 X-acto. And i cut all the brackets at the same time, i tape 2 & 4 together and drill & cut all at ones.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Apr 18 2010, 07:51 PM~17231472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is killer already!! im doin 1/20 dime for the mini truckin build off (in this thread) i managed to snap both my A pillers, i saved one but had to make a new one!  how did u cut ur doors with out snappin the A pillers?! givin the work so far... u shoulda joined the build off when it started! keep goin! :wow:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

they all look good


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Apr 19 2010, 06:30 PM~17241105
> *SOme pics in the sun, member its not cleared yet
> 
> 
> ...


omfg!!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Apr 20 2010, 10:28 AM~17247557
> *omfg!!!
> *


HAHAHA Thanks bro, i cant wait til I actually get clear on it :wow:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

hay HOCK are you going to be able to finish your S-10 before time runs out??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

HAY BADGAS what did ya do with the stock wheels that came with your S-10??????????
if you still have them i would love to get them from ya. just let me know what ya want for them. thanks.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 20 2010, 01:22 PM~17249125
> *hay HOCK are you going to be able to finish your S-10 before time runs out??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


 :thumbsup: frame is done, got the 1 color layed down jus gotta figure out patterns finish the guts and im done! i should make it?! ends the 1st part of may doesnt it?!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

May 10th if im not mistaken


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Apr 20 2010, 03:32 PM~17250327
> *May 10th if im not mistaken
> *


garcias wes..... i thought i had some time left! :biggrin: 
ok... got the frame done and pearl white base layed... still got a trouble spot in the rolly so beds in primer still! :uh: here goes!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

sweet setup, but dont get how it works. lookin good overall..love that paint too.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looking good hock I was wonderin how that setup would look when it was assembled. Nice job


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97+Apr 20 2010, 04:25 PM~17249165-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Real nice frame bro. & thetruck 2. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 20 2010, 08:08 PM~17253439
> *sweet setup, but dont get how it works.  lookin good overall..love that paint too.
> *


here goes again! lol.... heres a pic of what i started with.. 








i liked how it looked so i went with it, im guessing they are shocks for any kind of frame flex
then for the rear bags....the bag inflates, pushing up the tube piece from the bag up and in turn pushing the rear a-arms down, thus lifting the rear! lol this question keeps coming up... guess thats what i get for taking a under constrution frame pic and making it work before the 1:1 was done! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, a tad tough i admit. not bad still!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 19 2010, 09:18 PM~17240932
> *What do you cut your styrene with...you make really nice and small brackets....
> 
> This looks great.
> *


Here how i make the brackets.








On this build i started with 0.40 sheet styrene.








Cut into 4 peices for 4 alike brackets.








I tape all 4 together








Draw out the part on the tape, and drill.
















then i bolt it together, and use a dremel tool to cut it out of the styrene.








































A there it is. Hope the help.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

NIce bro, thanks for the tips


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Allways welcome BRO>


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn hock lookin good i like the frame setup...badgas nice brackets i do it similar when i gotta duplicate stuff...got mine all painted and in clear finally its got 3 coats and im thinkin at least 2-3 more heres a couple pics


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice job on the 2 tone bro, almost looks like my vw 2 tone lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks man cant go wrong with blue and grey lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

For sure, still waitin for paint to come in for the doors on mine :uh: then i can get to clearing :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

man everyone is doing some killer work, keep it up guys.
HOCK that frame is killin.
KY-the paint looks good, i like tha colors
THANKS BADGAS, i will pm ya my addy.


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 20 2010, 08:34 PM~17253887
> *here goes again! lol.... heres a pic of what i started with..
> 
> 
> ...


looks good but that canti lever bar would need a pivot point somewhere in the middle or the bag would inflate but not push down on the control arm ...who cares just a model right :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 20 2010, 10:11 PM~17255228
> *thanks man cant go wrong with blue and grey lol
> *


i heard that......lol we got the same paint colors goin here! im jus usin a pearl white graphic to break it up! testors laquers by chance?!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Apr 21 2010, 12:24 PM~17259688
> *looks good but that canti lever  bar would need a pivot point somewhere in the middle or the bag would inflate but not push down on the control arm ...who cares just a model right  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: good eye and i thought about it, but i gotta finish up some other stuff here to make sure i finish!! itll be covered by the bed and jet skies so really the frame is just a conversation piece! i was gonna do something really basic and simple to make it work... but we all know how that goes! all this paint and detail just 2 cover it with some damn jet skies!  :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 21 2010, 08:23 PM~17264997
> *i heard that......lol we got the same paint colors goin here! im jus usin a pearl white graphic to break it up! testors laquers by chance?!
> *


naw its duplicolor blue pearl and storm grey with duplicolor clear...i noticed your colors where similar lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 21 2010, 08:46 PM~17265431
> *naw its duplicolor blue pearl and storm grey with duplicolor clear...i noticed your colors where similar lol
> *


similar, fuck, they're gonna match! jus stay away from any kinda white!! its mine! :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Rework the frame on my sonoma. Did a 4 link with a wishbone and put the airbags in the back. I thing this will work best.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

dam badgas, that setup is just crazy man. you did a sickass job man. :worship:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks badass badgas i liked the first setup but thats sweet


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

dat is jus bad ass...u guys r killin it wit ur builds. :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: great work guys...keep'em comin. laterz...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Apr 22 2010, 01:55 PM~17272334
> *Rework the frame on my sonoma. Did a 4 link with a wishbone and put the airbags in the back. I thing this will work best.
> 
> 
> ...


as much as i liked the 1st frame... i love the second!! nice job! i like buildin the 1/20 trucks, u should send me the 1 st frame u built! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ungodly awesome work man!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Doing the front of the frame. Still a lot of work to do, but have a look bros.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice work i like those wheels on it


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 23 2010, 06:10 PM~17284207
> *nice work i like those wheels on it
> *


x2, frame is killer! wheels r a good fit 2!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

ok managed to get the interior painted during some down tyme of the rain. :uh: the colors are gonna b black and grey, kinda different for the red but the frame is grey so i think it will work. Gotta clear it, and get my paint for the doors........hopefully SOON :uh: :uh: :happysad:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Apr 23 2010, 08:04 PM~17285056
> *ok managed to get the interior painted during some down tyme of the rain. :uh:  the colors are gonna b black and grey, kinda different for the red but the frame is grey so i think it will work. Gotta clear it, and get my paint for the doors........hopefully SOON  :uh:  :uh:  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: smoove and purrty!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 23 2010, 08:06 PM~17285083
> *:thumbsup: smoove and purrty!
> *


lol thanks bro, it better b smooth after the tyme i put into it :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Apr 23 2010, 08:09 PM~17285101
> *lol thanks bro, it better b smooth after the tyme i put into it  :biggrin:
> *


pat ur self on the back, u got paint down b4 me, i got the pearl white base, u finished the guts, i have 2 wait 2 finish paint b4 i can hit them guts! lol :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 23 2010, 08:45 PM~17285358
> *pat ur self on the back, u got paint down b4 me, i got the pearl white base, u finished the guts, i have 2 wait 2 finish paint b4 i can hit them guts! lol  :biggrin:
> *


thats true but we are both in the same boat as far as tyme :0


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

man sick frame man and wes interior looking good man going to down to earth day tommorow but on by down to earth and will send pic of show to u there is going to be a guy ith a stock floor 09 chevy truck on 1st ever 26's intro wheels well c


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Apr 23 2010, 08:04 PM~17285056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :wow:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mo customs+Apr 23 2010, 09:44 PM~17285875-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


appreciate it bro


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Apr 23 2010, 09:10 PM~17284207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bros. I like that int. pan Dragger.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Have to build a rack for the steering.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks badgas. your doing some amazing work on the sonoma :cheesy:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn badgas doin some sick work fast...how many pen vises do you have? lol


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 24 2010, 07:21 PM~17290322
> *damn badgas doin some sick work fast...how many pen vises do you have? lol
> *


  11


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn wish i had that many i only got one and always gotta search for it lol


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Pick them up cheep at harbor freight. I keep the drills in it use alot.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

got the first layer of paint on the truck yesterday, worked the defects and got the second on today


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

by the way here is a under construction pic for everyone


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks good sweetdreamer. I managed to get the doors panels sprayed black and grey, as well as the seats grey. Il have pics ltr. Hope to start clearing this week :happysad:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good sweetdreamer


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

thanks guys, more paint to come


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 26 2010, 01:30 AM~17301780
> *looks good sweetdreamer
> *


TRUCK IS LOOKING GOOOOOOOOOOOD BRO.  :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Everyone has done a great job so far....I deff won't be finishing this build off. My wife is due any day with our 2nd daughter, so things have been hectic....

Here is some progress though...still doing my best to stay on target with the 1:1










Progress


























Thanks for looking. I'll post in here until the build off is done, then in my thread. EVERYONE did a killer job, thanks for letting me post with all of you.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn, i like those compresors... this is lookin good! me likey! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 26 2010, 07:39 PM~17311171
> *Everyone has done a great job so far....I deff won't be finishing this build off.  My wife is due any day with our 2nd daughter, so things have been hectic....
> 
> Here is some progress though...still doing my best to stay on target with the 1:1
> ...


looks badass man even tho you wont finish in time i cant wait to see it done...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

mines gettin close still alot of small shit to do but it should be done in time possibly this week.....


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

that red truck is coming along nicely, your doing a great job on making it look like the 1:1.
AND the grill on that yota is lookn good too.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice job on the classic Mike, and KY that grille is badass


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: keep the fire under ur asses guyz!! times runnin out!! i finally got my bed squared away, its in a white base, pearl white goes down tuesday, startin the 3 tone finish wed. or thurs. the gotta jump into them guts ( :biggrin: ) to finish her off! :wow:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

lookin good everyone
like the grill ky
good luck with the new baby mkd
dont worry hock i can lend you my blow torch to keep the fire going. lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks guys i wanted to do something diff than billet so i put some mesh and cut out the toyota logo from the hilux grill and added some d/m flames so im gonna add some flames threwout to make it go with the build


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

Got some Freakin clean builds in here i kinda wish i had joined in on the build off lol


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

SOME INT. WORK ON THE SONOMA.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good badgas are you gonna have it done in 13 days?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 27 2010, 09:41 PM~17325486
> *lookin good badgas are you gonna have it done in 13 days?
> *


Dam 13 dayz :0, jus got the door panels and interior in clear tonite, body probably nxt week :uh: :wow:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

:dunno: I JOIN IN LATE, PUT I'LL GAVE IT A SHOT :machinegun: :guns: :banghead: :naughty:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

it started feb 8th ends may 10th if im not mistaken


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 28 2010, 01:05 AM~17325850
> *it started feb 8th ends may 10th if im not mistaken
> *


WELL I BEST GET BACK TOO WORK. :buttkick: :sprint:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 26 2010, 07:50 PM~17311366
> *mines gettin close still alot of small shit to do but it should be done in time possibly this week.....
> 
> 
> ...



looks f'n sick.. i want this front end really bad for a build i want to do for a friend of mines 1:1


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks homie its not as hard as it may seam just takes alot of time but since ur friend has a real one gettin measurments should be alot easier than trien to use pictures for refrense like i had to do lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 28 2010, 05:20 AM~17327751
> *thanks homie its not as hard as it may seam just takes alot of time but since ur friend has a real one gettin measurments should be alot easier than trien to use pictures for refrense like i had to do lol
> *


still came out nice though!! :wow: jus thinkin..... u scribed the front fender line perfect... did u do the body line in the bed over the rear wheels?!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

no i just did the frontend conversion on this one i got a standard cab one i been trien to do the whole conversion on tho...im almost done now should be done so i can take it to indy Saturday for its debut
















now you see it 








now you dont lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 29 2010, 06:56 PM~17345592
> *no i just did the frontend conversion on this one i got a standard cab one i been trien to do the whole conversion on tho...im almost done now should be done so i can take it to indy Saturday for its debut
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good bruthu!! u spring load ur lic. plate to swing, or just a hinge? nice touch! unless u jus took it off 4 the next pic!! lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thats bro its just on a hinge to hide for shows lol...i didnt have a place for one so i figured instead of just puttin it in the window or gluein it inder the pan id do a lil custom touch


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

DAMMMMM U GUY'S ARE KILLIN EM'.......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

sweet touch Jake, i was thinkin of doin somethin like that on my newest build but im still not sure.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks brian its pretty easy and cool way to keep a smooth ass and have a plate lol


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Apr 27 2010, 04:57 PM~17320511
> *SOME INT. WORK ON THE SONOMA.
> 
> 
> ...



bad ass work bro'...dat frame set up is off da hook. keep up da good work...laterz.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

awesome work ur all doin...keep up da good work. laterz...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 29 2010, 06:56 PM~17345592
> *no i just did the frontend conversion on this one i got a standard cab one i been trien to do the whole conversion on tho...im almost done now should be done so i can take it to indy Saturday for its debut
> 
> 
> ...


Off the hook bro :wow: :0. U running doors on it??? Il prob finish mine @11:59 may 9 lol, but it WILL B DONE :cheesy:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea the doors are fused together to make it a 2 door...and they slide out with the floor just no pics yet...it will be done today i wanted to take it to the indy show but my girl is sick so i might not be able to go..


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 30 2010, 01:10 PM~17352615
> *yea the doors are fused together to make it a 2 door...and they slide out with the floor just no pics yet...it will be done today i wanted to take it to the indy show but my girl is sick so i might not be able to go..
> *


Sorry to hear bout your girl hope she gets well soon. :happysad: 

I was wonderin bout the doors cuz I nver sae any pics or hinges for them, but makes sense that they will slide out.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks bro...i havnt shown the doors and i guess wasnt clear about how i was gonna do em but i should have pics up soon...it kinda sucx i rushed to get it done by today to take to the show and coulda had 10 more days so i might do a lil bit more detail work on it with my extra time...hope you get yours done in time


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

For sure bro, im gonna try to take as much of those 10 days as i can to work and focus on the details


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Apr 30 2010, 08:26 PM~17354557
> *For sure bro, im gonna try to take as much of those 10 days as i can to work and focus on the details
> *


I KNOW THE FEELING BRO. I WORKED ON THE FUEL CELL, AND RUFF IN THE BACK.
DON,T KNOW IF WILL BE FINISH IN 10, BUT HAVING FUN AND WILL FINISH.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good badgas....well my girl insists that i goto indy so the hilux will be shown up there along with my sonoma


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 30 2010, 09:05 PM~17354858
> *looks good badgas....well my girl insists that i goto indy so the hilux will be shown up there along with my sonoma
> *


TAKE SOME PIC. BRO. :drama: I BE LOOKINGGGGGGG. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

got my tri color laid, still need to stripe and clear, but heres where im sittin at right now


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks good hock, like the color combos. And Badgas the sonoma is comin along nicely :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice color com. the truck is looking gooooood hock.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i like the paint hock came out nice...

i got mine done and bout to get it boxed up for the show heres some pics
the doors dont close as good as they did i guess from all the paint build up i didnt take in count for so much anyway heres the finished truck my first for 2010 lmao


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

:wow: :wow: damn jake that shits just a lil over the top! fuckin awesome.

how ya gonna top this though? lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks bro...i can still figure out a way to make the steering wheel turn the wheels and i got a diff idea for some doors i wanna try lol and still got some work to do to on my painting skills


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeap, i know ya got a reserve on ideas like i do..


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks even sicker wit the doors on it bro :wow:. Now i need to finish mine lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks wes...i wasnt sure id get done and sure didnt expect an early finish...lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 30 2010, 10:12 PM~17356831
> *thanks wes...i wasnt sure id get done and sure didnt expect an early finish...lol
> *


LOL yea i was figuring id b working til the last day and guess wat......I wil b lOL :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@May 1 2010, 11:49 AM~17359809
> *LOL yea i was figuring id b working til the last day and guess wat......I wil b lOL  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


LOL me too! I got my pinstripe down and 3 coats of clear r dryin as i type! still gotta hit them guts! :uh:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

good luck to both of you...what about everyone else? there was like 30 people in the round 4 alone and seams like theres only like 4-5 that actually did it...and i know a few of you guys are in the podium and or winner invite


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

everyone is doing a killer job, HOCK the paint looks good, i likes, and KY the doors are killer,
i should have mine done sometime this week.
keep up the great work everyone.


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 30 2010, 08:52 PM~17356198
> *i like the paint hock came out nice...
> 
> i got mine done and bout to get it boxed up for the show heres some pics
> ...


looks good.... although it might be a lil tricky getting into those back seats w/o stepping on the suede :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 30 2010, 10:52 PM~17356198
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: OMG this build is SICK!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Well bros. i don't know if i will be done, but i will finalist the build. I tried to do some thing diff. fro the hood.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats wild as hell. really getting wild ideas now...not bad though!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@May 2 2010, 09:17 AM~17364896
> *looks good.... although it might be a lil tricky getting into those back seats w/o stepping on the suede  :biggrin:
> *


yea i almost mounted the rear seat backwards but i didnt like how it looked lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 2 2010, 09:26 AM~17364944
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  OMG this build is SICK!
> 
> *


thanks bro


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that hood is cool badgas i like how it lifts 3 ways


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 2 2010, 03:53 PM~17366972
> *that hood is cool badgas i like how it lifts 3 ways
> *


the butterfly was a good idea, but then to have it open straight up finished it off nice!! looks good!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+May 2 2010, 03:29 PM~17366013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bros. for looking in. :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

u guys builds r comin along nicely...very nice paint jobs an awesome creativity/ideas. keep up da good work...laterz.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah that hood is sick badgas, keep up the sick ass work.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Wel the interior is almost done, wont have a system, butwho needs one when u have a turbo motor lol :biggrin:. started on the motor and are alittle further than what the pics show. should b going tomorrow to get the paint i need for the doors, then clear it on weds hno: 

















The valve covers are machined aluminum


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats lookin smooove wes. this ones gonna be a bitch to decide on, good thing i dont have to! lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good wes i like the interior and the engine looks good...where did u get aluminum valve covers for a 1/20 v6?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+May 3 2010, 03:37 PM~17376532-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro, the truck is a 1/25 scale lol, they'r made by scale repos plus :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

o damn i was thinkin it was the 1/20 scale this whole time lmao


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 3 2010, 07:27 PM~17379333
> *o damn i was thinkin it was the 1/20 scale this whole time lmao
> *


LOL havent done one in that scale........yet lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

SO i figured b4 i clear the body i would BMF the grille. once its cleared i will blackwash it to give it more depth. :0 

















And even though its not cleared I decided to give ya'll a teaser pic :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

sahweet! :0


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good...if u have some revell tuner tires like from the integra and civic kits they might make those wheels fit under the hood line...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks guys, I thought about that jake, but i would have to cut the wheel down as far as width. Plus they're already attached lol. Thanks for the tip though


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea they are some tiny tires i fit some 23s under my square blazer with some but they are so skinny they almost look like wagon wheels lmao


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 3 2010, 09:02 PM~17381159
> *yea they are some tiny tires i fit some 23s under my square blazer with some but they are so skinny they almost look like wagon wheels lmao
> *


Yup didnt want that lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

So finally got the paint for the doors sprayed them, and.........they didnt match :uh: :angry: :angry: :angry:. SO i had to take the foil off the grille, and respray the body. Its now alittle darker than b4 but should look good after polishing. Il have pics later


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn that sucx hope you get it worked out


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@May 4 2010, 03:41 PM~17389701
> *So finally got the paint for the doors sprayed them, and.........they didnt match  :uh:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:. SO i had to take the foil off the grille, and respray the body. Its now alittle darker than b4 but should look good after polishing. Il have pics later
> *


This sounds like the question I asked you a few cays back....... :biggrin: 

With candies...you gotta paint everything together....

Keep us posted on the progress...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

well i woulda been done, but i ran out of paint to finish the hood and dash! :uh: so off 2 buy more paint tomorrow and finish this beast! got the stripe and clear done and interior about done! almost there! keep up the work guys!! its almost over!
WES--- that sucks with the doors! hope u can fix it!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wow: that whip is too sick hock! :worship: :worship:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good guys


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

:wow: i just kept looking at hocknberry's for like 5 minute LOL


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: thanks guys, cant wait to finish already though!


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

very nice ...stay away from that salt water


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks guys i did get it fixed, jus had to put a couple more coats on the body. Little darker 











Hey Mike i remember u telling me that wit the candies lol  oh well 

HOck the truck is turning out nice


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 4 2010, 07:09 PM~17391629
> *well i woulda been done, but i ran out of paint to finish the hood and dash!  :uh: so off 2 buy more paint tomorrow and finish this beast! got the stripe and clear done and interior about done! almost there! keep up the work guys!! its almost over!
> WES--- that sucks with the doors! hope u can fix it!
> 
> ...



damn hock this looks sick


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

heres a update for all the guys on lil


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

This is as far as I got. Sorry I couldn't give you guys a better run for your money....new baby is here and no time to finish...I'll finish in my build thread...

Suspension mock up complete...just finish the jambs on the doors and ready for primer....










































Great job everyone...


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

lookin good mkd remember it is family first.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

CONGRATS MKD904 ON THE NEW BABY. everyone is doing a great job, HOCK THAT IS AWESOME. sweetdreamer that truck is coming along nicely. keep it up and i hope to have mine done somtime today. i hope.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

hock looks good i like the paint
wes i like the paint i think it looks better darker
sweetdreamer the camper shell looks badass 
mkd top notch work sucx you couldnt finish but family first cant wait to see it done later on...all the builds came out great gonna be a hard choice for the mini truckin people to decide on :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

THE WAIT IS OVER, CHEVYGUY is DONE WITH THE PAINTING AND CLEARING of the S-10. here is just a quick pic, i should have it all put back together by this weekend.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

All builds are looking great, MIke congrats on the new baby. Gonna be clearing mine tonite, can hardly wait hno: hno: hno:. Finished the motor last nite :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 5 2010, 08:11 AM~17397585
> *THE WAIT IS OVER, CHEVYGUY is DONE WITH THE PAINTING AND CLEARING of the S-10. here is just a quick pic, i should have it all put back together by this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :wow:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Got the motor finished last nite, came out clean. Truck is going into clear tonite

















The turbo 








Shoe horned into the frame rails :wow:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

everyone is looking good
frame dragger that motor is tight,lol
chevy guy that paint came out clean
killer builds all around.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Stick a fork in this one caues im DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

































































so glad to be done with this one.................


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

NICE WORK 97ING, IT'S GOOD TO BE DONE. O YES! :thumbsup: :x:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

MATT, U QUOTE STEALIN LIL FUCKER! LOL BUT FUCK IT ANY WAYZ!! STICK A FORK IN MINE 2 CUZZ MINES DONE!!

































































































































BIG UPS 2 NATE 4 THE LIC. PLATES!!


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Oh wow... I think I am looking at the winner right now.. so many sick builds


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Well like everything I do I leave it to the last posible minute...lol
The contest ends in 2 days May 10th and I am jus starting my frame 
and have not even looked at the interior yet... and still needs primer and paint...
wish me luck...


Built a frame tonight I decided to go with a 4 link
let me know what you think..

Laying it out..









Glued and ready to go.









Good bye stock frame.









New rails gettin glued on.


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

added a few cross members.











Time for a test fit..


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Time for the link bars..


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

The power plant is ready to get dropped in...
Interested to see how large a cowl I am going to have to make.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

HOCK it looks awesome, i think you got me on this one.
GOOD LUCK BLUESONOMA on finishing yours.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

I THINK WE GOTTA TIE!!! LOL BEASTLY MINIS GUYS :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@May 7 2010, 10:59 PM~17425570
> *The power plant is ready to get dropped in...
> Interested to see how large a cowl I am going to have to make.
> 
> ...


lookin good, but u better do more buildin then postin if ur gonna finish!! :biggrin:


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks man your truck is killer... 

Just fun to be in the same contest as you pros... 

I am only posting well waiting for filler, primer or paint to dry.... 
I have a feeling my paint will still be wet when this is over...lol 

In Primer....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

chevy guy and hock both builds came out killer...blue sonoma good luck on finishing it but at the rate you are going it will probably happen lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 8 2010, 12:01 PM~17428247
> *chevy guy and hock both builds came out killer...blue sonoma good luck on finishing it but at the rate you are going it will probably happen lol
> *


no shit! ur doin the amount of work in a couple of days, that i did in a couple of months!! i hope u get it done!


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

The only problem with going this fast is the paint job is going to suffer...
It will not get the attention it deserves... or the two tone I wanted.. but I can always do that later i guess... just want to get it together for the deadline... 

Frame painted.. little disapoint in the fact that the gun metal colour I got looks alot like primer .. also mocking up a air tank se up in a spare box.









Lowered the engine mounts so the stock hood will still work.









First coat of pink....


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@May 8 2010, 08:53 PM~17430161
> *The only problem with going this fast is the paint job is going to suffer...
> It will not get the attention it deserves... or the two tone I wanted.. but I can always do that later i guess... just want to get it together for the deadline...
> 
> ...


damn lookin good bro! wut paint is that pink?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Would post pics but too busy finishing it lol :biggrin: :biggrin:....Wait til ya'll C this  Il have pics tomorrow


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well heres the pics leading up to where i stopped at tonite. Now its about 85% done.

I DONT THINK YA'LL CAN HANDLE THIS LOL :biggrin: :wow:, dont mine the dust on it 

The paint after clear
















Photoetch steering wheel








INtake wit custom mount 








Without doors motor permanently mounted :cheesy: :biggrin: 
























With doors  (b4 motor mounted permanently)


















Thats all for tonite will have it done tomorroe


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

loving everyones builds! framedragger yours looks unreal, if you ever want to get rid of it ill def take it off your hands haha :biggrin: keep up the good fellas!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

man there are a lot of S-10's in this build off. lol. lookn good guys, keep it up, not far from the finish line now.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good wes paint came out killer


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Wes, this one looks great....make sure you put some armor all on those tires....are you going to put the black weather stripping around the front windshield? can't wait to see this one in person...


----------



## kymdlr (Apr 30, 2009)

FrameDragger, that paint & Frame are sharp. Your work area looks hella simular to mine


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

THanks for comps guys, will have the finished pics later today

MKD i have put the black round the windshield  

Chevyguy technically Mines and S-15 lol GMC :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

damn wes that truck is stright sick brother keep up the great work


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

All the trucks R looking so good, glad i don't have to judge. I know i won't be finish so U won't have to judge mine. But here so pic.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@May 9 2010, 06:57 PM~17436631
> *All the trucks R looking so good, glad i don't have to judge. I know i won't be finish so U won't have to judge mine. But here so pic.
> 
> 
> ...


damn. i wish ida done mine like that.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

DONE!!!! :biggrin: glad to be too. heres the lowdown

GMC Syclone
Wheels: 22 inch Fabulous MB-5's 
Frame & suspen: 100% scratchbuilt
Shaved: everything including marker lights, custom molded front bumper, pass door suicide, cut both doors open.
Paint: several coats of HOK Candy Apple red over grey base, DuPont Clear
Int. all scratchbuilt except for dash, billet wheel, fiberglass console and door panels
Motor: Wired turbo V-6, machined valve covers

Heres the finished pics. No sun so couldnt take outside ones


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks badass wes nice finish


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 9 2010, 05:35 PM~17436882
> *looks badass wes nice finish
> *


Thanks Jake. It fought me every step :uh: 

Forgot to list the rear plate was frenched in


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAMN WES ,THAT IS INCREDIBLE..... WORDS CANT EVEN BEGIN TO DESCRIBE HOW BAD ASS THAT FUCKER IS.... GOOD JOB!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

All the builds turned out sik bros!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

call me what ya want, but im glad i bowed out of this one early on!! this ones a tough fucker to judge. Good luck too all you guys


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Syclone came out sick Wes! Nice work


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+May 9 2010, 08:07 PM~17438038-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciate it brother


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@May 9 2010, 04:57 PM~17436631
> *All the trucks R looking so good, glad i don't have to judge. I know i won't be finish so U won't have to judge mine. But here so pic.
> 
> 
> ...


im not a big fan of step sides... but this truck is coming along awsome!! i like the painted wheels! i almost painted my wheels, but chickened out! :biggrin: i like the early 90's one side racing stripe!

WES--- truck came out killer!!
congrats 2 all that finished!!
bluesonoma--- u better get on it, u got a couple days and i rootin 4 u 2 finish!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

what the last day?


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

nice job everyone 
will have more up tonight should have it done tonight too


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Not sure what the official dead line is but the glue and clear are still wet but it is 30mins before May 10th.. no that is cutting it close.

I am not 100% happy with the build but I made the deadline and I can go back and fix all the little things I an unhappy with and finish the painting.


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Few more pics, got some better ones of the suspension..enjoy


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

looks sick framedragger, oh thanks for the new wallpaper on my comp too :biggrin:


----------



## lower_case_j (May 10, 2010)

....wow. you guys are flippin awesome


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

them S-10 S-15's are lookn great, yall did some ass bustin to finish them so fast. great job guys.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@May 9 2010, 11:36 PM~17440161
> *looks sick framedragger, oh thanks for the new wallpaper on my comp too  :biggrin:
> *


LOL no Problem :cheesy:, which pic ya use :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats just fuckin insane bro..that paint is a mile deep!! clean ass job man!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@May 10 2010, 12:56 AM~17439236
> *Few more pics, got some better ones of the suspension..enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: oh :wow: 

that shit looks sick :sprint:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

:cheesy: got my truck DREAM WEAVER done last night and took it for a spin today to get photos enjoy


----------



## aaronvanvledder (Nov 4, 2008)

what kind of stuff do u use i have been trying to look for stuff to make the notch

Laying it out..









Glued and ready to go.









Good bye stock frame.









New rails gettin glued on.








[/quote]


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@May 10 2010, 10:27 PM~17449524
> *:cheesy: got my truck DREAM WEAVER done last night and took it for a spin today to get photos enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


man that came out good, and i like the photos of it too. good job onit.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@May 9 2010, 10:56 PM~17439236
> *Few more pics, got some better ones of the suspension..enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


man i bet that paint job BLINGS in the sun light. i likes.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+May 10 2010, 07:51 PM~17448334-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha u kno it Il try to get some sun shots soon


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@May 9 2010, 09:56 PM~17439236
> *Few more pics, got some better ones of the suspension..enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


what color is this! its beautiful!!


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

OUTSTANDING!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 11 2010, 10:46 AM~17453982
> *what color is this! its beautiful!!
> *


Thanks bro, Its Several coats of HOK Kandy red over HOK galaxy grey


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@May 11 2010, 01:02 PM~17455506
> *OUTSTANDING!!
> *




Appreciate it bro


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

how do you change the font size and color because it just shows the code??


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@May 11 2010, 01:16 PM~17455672
> *how do you change the font size and color because it just shows the code??
> *


Highlight wat u want to change then click the arrow and select.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@May 11 2010, 03:16 PM~17455672
> *how do you change the font size and color because it just shows the code??
> *


hERE'S IS HOW.....

.......................................................COLOR=BLUE 
just place your words in-between the two... 

.......................................................SIZE=10
just place your words in-between the two...

hope this helps.


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

ok i think i got it now! anybody know how the winner is for the build off?? 

MINI TRUCKIN BUILD OFF


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@May 11 2010, 01:35 PM~17455836
> *ok i think i got it now! anybody know how the winner is for the build off??
> 
> MINI TRUCKIN BUILD OFF
> *


nah, thats gonna take a minute! they do on on line "jus 4 fun" voting open to everyone, then that ends, then MT decides winners


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i finally got some outspics of mine today heres a list of what i can remember doing to it and some pics

body mods
2000 tacoma front fabbed from scratch with shaved markers and suicide hood
shaved rear with supra tails mounted sideways
shaved handles and fused the front and rear doors together and they slide away from body
cut the sunroof longer than stock
fully done bed floor with custom made skull for rearend clearance

interior
cut down s10 seats with modified pattern and slide with doors and floor
cut away console with 4 subs that slide with doors and floor
custom dash with a photoetched flame steering wheel and flame on the dash
kicker amps recessed in back wall

chassis
full tube frame with supra motor
front suspension is posable and steerable
rear suspension has a custom movable 2 link with moveable watts link

misc
longbed conversion
custom air tank with compressor from hilux kit
duplicolor paints and clear 
misc photoetched flames


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 14 2010, 02:17 PM~17490597
> *i finally got some outspics of mine today heres a list of what i can remember doing to it and some pics
> 
> body mods
> ...





Omg that is freakin sick


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

wow awsome wes and ky outstanding job :thumbsup: :h5: :boink:


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 14 2010, 12:17 PM~17490597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks great  ...but she needs a 2pc driveshaft fo sho


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks guys...yea it deff would nead a 2 piece but it was a last minute 2am think the night before the show i had plans on a piece with carrier bearing but what can you do...atleast the driveshaft dont hold the whole rear with no links like the slammed hilux kits lol


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THESE TRUCKS R SOMETHING ELSE.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

everyones ride came out real sick .................. great work fellas, and when is the judgeing for this? for the mag?


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

talked to mike alexander last nite and they web person who does it for the man is working on it and will get it in mag soon


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@May 16 2010, 07:46 PM~17509293
> *talked to mike alexander last nite and they web person who does it for the man is working on it  and will get it in mag soon
> *


it'll prolly be a good month or so, and it wont hit the mag until sep. im guessin?1 it take a while


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@May 16 2010, 07:46 PM~17509293
> *talked to mike alexander last nite and they web person who does it for the man is working on it  and will get it in mag soon
> *


Good looking out on that bro


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

truck looks awesome KY.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks bro...they all came out sick and is gonna be hard to pick the winners im just glad i dont have to do it lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

RESULTS ARE IN FOR THE ROUND 4 MINI TRUCKIN BUILD OFF GUYS!! FOR ALL WHO BUILT, HIT THE WEB PAGE!! CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS, MOST IF NOT ALL ON LIL!! :biggrin: I'D NAME DROP, BUT I'LL LET EVERYONE FIND THEIR OWN GLORY!!
BTW U SUCK ASS MATT!!
MY FRAME WAS SCRATCH BUILT, WINNER IN #2 WASNT SO I WAS KINDA PISSED, BUT I'LL TAKE WHAT I GOT OVER GETTIN SKUNKED LIKE IN ROUND 3!  
ANYWAYZ... CHECK IT OUT GUYS AND POST UP!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

well came in 2nd. lost to prostreet hilux :happysad:  il take it though


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jul 9 2010, 10:26 PM~18008014
> *well came in 2nd. lost to prostreet hilux  :happysad:   il take it though
> *


ur truck was killer wes!! i think he won cuz he built the pro street toy, and he also built a tow pig runner, so by their rules.... it was supposed 2 be only 1 mini?! he built 2 so u got took by thier rules?! either way!! nice finish, u made it!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

congrats to everyone i came in 3rd right behind wes i was kinda suprized the pro street toyota won to but what can you do lol


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

i agree but it is what it is congrates to everyone


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

they messed up that whole contest.. it was supposed to be three rounds then the invite only round.. I still havent gotten a thing about doing the invite round yet im holding a few hundred in prizes for that round. They promised they would feature the invite round in the mag and mention each person who donated. I look like an ass because its been so long without them doing that round and i promised my suppliers the same they promised me..


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 9 2010, 09:06 PM~18007348
> *RESULTS ARE IN FOR THE ROUND 4 MINI TRUCKIN BUILD OFF GUYS!! FOR ALL WHO BUILT, HIT THE WEB PAGE!! CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS, MOST IF NOT ALL ON LIL!!  :biggrin:  I'D NAME DROP, BUT I'LL LET EVERYONE FIND THEIR OWN GLORY!!
> BTW U SUCK ASS MATT!!
> MY FRAME WAS SCRATCH BUILT, WINNER IN #2 WASNT SO I WAS KINDA PISSED, BUT I'LL TAKE WHAT I GOT OVER GETTIN SKUNKED LIKE IN ROUND 3!
> ...


Post a link, I couldn't find it.

Thanks.


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

i was supposed to be in on the podium invite but opted out


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 10 2010, 11:35 AM~18010749
> *they messed up that whole contest.. it was supposed to be three rounds then the invite only round.. I still havent gotten a thing about doing the invite round yet im holding a few hundred in prizes for that round. They promised they would feature the invite round in the mag and mention each person who donated. I look like an ass because its been so long without them doing that round and i promised my suppliers the same they promised me..
> *


this was the round 4 invite only, but then they opened up a open round 4 for anyone to build for another round, so there was t different round 4 builds going at the same time


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 10 2010, 03:41 PM~18012109
> *Post a link, I couldn't find it.
> 
> Thanks.
> *


http://forums.minitruckinweb.com/69/620942...ldup/index.html
this should be the link to get yah there homie!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 9 2010, 11:07 PM~18008321
> *ur truck was killer wes!! i think he won cuz he built the pro street toy, and he also  built a tow pig runner, so by their rules.... it was supposed 2 be only 1 mini?! he built 2 so u got took by thier rules?! either way!! nice finish, u made it!!
> *


yea i figured thats y he won  but wat can ya do, but your rite i made it :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 9 2010, 10:06 PM~18007348
> *RESULTS ARE IN FOR THE ROUND 4 MINI TRUCKIN BUILD OFF GUYS!! FOR ALL WHO BUILT, HIT THE WEB PAGE!! CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS, MOST IF NOT ALL ON LIL!!  :biggrin:  I'D NAME DROP, BUT I'LL LET EVERYONE FIND THEIR OWN GLORY!!
> BTW U SUCK ASS MATT!!
> MY FRAME WAS SCRATCH BUILT, WINNER IN #2 WASNT SO I WAS KINDA PISSED, BUT I'LL TAKE WHAT I GOT OVER GETTIN SKUNKED LIKE IN ROUND 3!
> ...


DON'T HATE. your model was bad ass, and i can't beleave i won. :biggrin: i realy thought you were going to win this round, i liked the jet skies in the bed, it's cool we still love you hock.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 10 2010, 08:11 PM~18013516
> *http://forums.minitruckinweb.com/69/620942...ldup/index.html
> this should be the link to get yah there homie!
> *


I don't see where it shows which topic is the winners....you just posted me the same page that I can find...call me stupid, but I don't see it.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

on the home page there are some links going to the winners 3 diff ones for the 3 diff builds in the web exclusives


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

http://www.minitruckinweb.com/webonly/0709...vite/index.html


try this


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

no offense to who ever had the yota but hocknberry should have at least got second, because he had more WIP pics and his truck was alot more detailed :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

as far as i know i got fourth out of the five places, congrats to everyone else that placed


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

The yota that rob built is killer.. Rob blows ass at taking pictures so they really do no justice to the build.. 


If i looking at this right Matt got first Rb got second and Joe got third?? If thats the case Matt and Joe send me your addys and I will get each of your prize packs out..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 11 2010, 05:48 PM~18019132
> *The yota that rob built is killer.. Rob blows ass at taking pictures so they really do no justice to the build..
> If i looking at this right Matt got first Rb got second and Joe got third?? If thats the case Matt and Joe send me your addys and I will get each of your prize packs out..
> *


PM sent! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 11 2010, 06:48 PM~18019132
> *The yota that rob built is killer.. Rob blows ass at taking pictures so they really do no justice to the build..
> If i looking at this right Matt got first Rb got second and Joe got third?? If thats the case Matt and Joe send me your addys and I will get each of your prize packs out..
> *


PM sent!!!!!!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

so i asked on MT but where is the complete listings of who finished where?? I have prizes for more then just 1-3rd..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 11 2010, 07:02 PM~18019638
> *so i asked on MT but where is the complete listings of who finished where?? I have prizes for more then just 1-3rd..
> *


hit MT's home page and there is a link on the entire round 4 finishes.... or you can jus send me all the goodies you have instead?! :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Any goodies for us Slakers that didn't finish? J/K


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

The prizes were for the podium invite round.. IM waiting on an email back from monica so I have not shipped anything out yet. The original plan changed so much I want to be sure everything that was promised will still happen before anything happens..


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 13 2010, 04:10 PM~18037484
> *The prizes were for the podium invite round.. IM waiting on an email back from monica so I have not shipped anything out yet. The original plan changed so much I want to be sure everything that was promised will still happen before anything happens..
> *


that's cool.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 13 2010, 03:10 PM~18037484
> *The prizes were for the podium invite round.. IM waiting on an email back from monica so I have not shipped anything out yet. The original plan changed so much I want to be sure everything that was promised will still happen before anything happens..
> *


  take ur time and make it right for everyone man! no rush!


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Congrads to all the winners... Sweet builds


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

I DIDN'T MAKE THE BUILD OFF BUT HERE MY TRUCK. :rimshot: :x:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 16 2010, 09:05 AM~18060864
> *I DIDN'T MAKE THE BUILD OFF BUT HERE MY TRUCK. :rimshot:  :x:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks great even tho i dont like the wing or the side exhaust it came out killer too bad you didnt make the deadline


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal (Dec 14, 2009)

damn, my stuff aint nothin like these trucks


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

neither do mine but practice make u perfect right wes hahah thats what he tells me aka frame dragger


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal (Dec 14, 2009)

true, my Astrolade is still in the making


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Justr a heads up to the podium invite and winners round winners.. Your prize packs went out today.. Inside around 100 worth of goodies and gift certs.. Enjoy..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 21 2010, 05:15 PM~18105229
> *Justr a heads up to the podium invite and winners round winners.. Your prize packs went out today.. Inside around 100 worth of goodies and gift certs.. Enjoy..
> *


 :wow: sweet!! thanks again big dog!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks phatras, can't wait to get them.


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

:wow: bastards :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Jul 22 2010, 02:43 PM~18114009
> *:wow: bastards  :biggrin:
> *


told yah u shoulda jumped in man!! u were a shoe in!! cuz that ranger u built along with the build off came out nice! maybe there will be a round 5?! :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 22 2010, 05:58 PM~18116029
> *told yah u shoulda jumped in man!! u were a shoe in!! cuz that ranger u built along with the build off came out nice! maybe there will be a round 5?!  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


If there is another round or podium, im going to b taking no prisoners :biggrin:, came n a close second by not the nxt tyme  :cheesy: :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jul 22 2010, 09:23 PM~18116231
> *If there is another round or podium, im going to b taking no prisoners  :biggrin:, came n a close second by not the nxt tyme    :cheesy:  :0
> *




:wow:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

hay man i got my stuff in that ya sent to the winners.
thanks.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jul 23 2010, 03:46 PM~18124941
> *hay man i got my stuff in that ya sent to the winners.
> thanks.
> *


X2!! my package landed today!! thanks again bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 23 2010, 04:12 AM~18120171
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

bump

Hit it at the same time MAZDAT. :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Oct 15 2010, 12:49 PM~18820762
> *bump
> 
> Hit it at the same time MAZDAT. :biggrin:
> *


We're bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks guys, was lookin for this topic.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 15 2010, 01:56 PM~18820800
> *thanks guys, was lookin for this topic.
> *


 :wow: you throwin down on a mini mademan?! :wow:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

yeah a turbo`d 4A-GE 20valve swap hilux, with a full built frame

just a mock up


----------



## Pro 48 Fleetline (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pro 48 Fleetline_@Oct 24 2010, 05:57 PM~18895634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's one clean a$$ SSR. nice job.


----------

